# Egg Share Online Friends - Part 10



## Cloudy

*Welcome to your new thread - the last one was a little long!

The old one is locked but can be found here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=349019.2660

Happy chatting ladies

Cloudy - FF Moderator

xxx*


----------



## 2ForJoy

Yay- fresh new thread- thanks cloudy  

Hannah- congrats on little Finley- what a lovely name.  I'm sorry you too had a horrendous birth- I could have written your post myself 2.5years ago.  Was the hardest time of my life but it does get easier.  Please make sure you get support though as PTSD can creep up and is not nice (still have it now).  The debrief will also help categorise things.  PM me if you want to talk hun xx

How is everyone else?  Sorry lack of personals- new thread and all can't read back lol!

Audi- you're now cycling aren't you hun (or due to)? Been a long wait for you 

AFM- still none the wiser whether to share or not.  Seeing as I have a lot going on and still unsure I think we'll wait until March to start now... gutted as it'll be 11 months since we were originally meant to start.  This time last year I didn't think i'd still be TTC a sibling if i'm honest- feels like it will never happen.  Work is SOOO stressful atm too which is just making things hard- especially as I can't just take some time off (my department is made up of me myself and I so no support  )

Anyway need zzzs ... hugs all xx


----------



## Lola Pinch

Sorry to jump in on a new thread like this but I am having a battle of 'what to do IF' ... so I'm trying to talk to my hubby about what happens if we don't get enough eggs to share. I am stuck in place of I want to help someone else but I have been waiting so long myself. 
Is it something anyone else discussed before collection day or should I just wait and see ?
I feel like I want to be prepared


----------



## MadameG

Hi Lola, I’ve been on the egg share board for around 3 years and lurking for longer. There have been only a handful of occasions where this has happened but I agree that it is still a discussion that you may need to have. What is the policy at your clinic in this instance? My clinic would stop the stimulation prior to ec if they thought there would not be enough to share but others will allow you to pay the difference and keep all or donate all and get a free cycle all to yourself. The latter seems a fab plan to me as it would allow the meds to be tweaked to enable you to get more eggs for yourself potentially xxx

Joy how are you doing my dear? Xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Madame - thank you! Definitely. It took a week but we talked about some things from that evening and had a cry. She was so strong all the time and I know that she was just covering up how she felt to try and support me, which is obviously much appreciated. We are definitely going to birth reflections service at the hospital. They get your notes out and go through everything step by step to explain why it happened.

Barky - thank you. Glad that your pregnancy is going well, seems to be going quickly!

Sm89 - thanks again! 

KA33 - thank you! That's sad to hear. The more I look online the more sad birth stories I hear. I was really down about things the next day because I was so sore and could barely move, was half asleep and spaced out on medication. It meant I barely even held him and I just felt like this was meant to be the most amazing time of my life but it was being spoilt. They've said I could have a VBAC if I get pregnant again but I think I'd be tempted to go for an elective c-section. I'm torn though at the moment because the c-section was obviously the traumatic part. From what I understand about mine though, the c-section would've been fine if I hadn't have been so pumped full of syntocinon to speed up the labour. Tough choice and I suppose I will think more about it when/if the time comes. My partner may carry our next baby and we may end up deciding to stop at two so we will see!

Flipsy - thank you. The same thing was also discussed with me, how scary for you. What a lovely choice of name for Daisy's friend!  Yes, I'm on iron tablets and I will ask more about that at my check with the GP in the future. How long did you stay on them for?

Audi - thank you. Very special cuddles, just so glad that we're both ok.

Joy - thank you very much, I may just take you up on that. The midwives have suggested waiting a few weeks/months to get our heads around it so we will see how it goes and how we're feeling. Think my partner also wants some time to speak to them by herself because there's some things that she doesn't want me to hear about. Best of luck with your decision, it's important so don't rush it.

Love to you all, it's so nice to have the support of people on here xxxx


----------



## Flipsy

HD - I’m now on one day & Henry was born 31.08.17. I lost so much blood that they couldn’t measure it. I had transfusions in theatre, whilst in intensive care (intubated & ventilated), the next day when back on labour & then 4 days post birth.

I only stopped bleeding just before Christmas 😢

Hold Finley tight & give him big hugs & shower him with love xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Lola- like madame has said it will depend on your clinic.  With ours they wont go ahead unless they think theres 8.  If they get to EC and there are less then you have the option to share 4 and keep the rest, donate them all and get a free cycle or pay the difference and keep them all.  Personally I would be inclined to donate then have a free cycle- however, I understand that it's prob a lot harder to make that choice when you're in the situation.

Hannah- always here sweets.  I would suggest waiting as it's a lot harder to process early on, however, start writing down any questions now.  Big hugs.

AFM- no decision as yet but am swaying towards sharing one more time.  We're also swaying more to waiting to start in March as this will give me time to feel better and also (hopefully!!) decorate another room or 2 in the house!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh Flipsy - that bought myself and my partner to tears. What a scary time for you and your husband, I can't even imagine.

Joy - thank you. Good advice about writing down the questions. My partner was telling me a bit more last night and it's just awful to think what she had to go through too.


----------



## sm89

Hi all,

Joy - Good idea to start in March and give yourself the time to feel better  

Hannah - Hope you get some answers at your review. I agree it's a good idea to start writing questions down so you're not overwhelmed with information and forget what you want to say/ask. Sorry you've been through such a difficult time and have to deal with this. Baby Finley will get you through it I'm sure.   

Lola - My clinic also had the keep all option or the donate all and have a free cycle if you didn't get the minimum number of eggs. I think they accept you if they think you can produce the minimum number required but might be worth discussing with your clinic prior to treatment so you know all of your options.  Good luck xx

Madame/Flipsy - hope you are both well   xx

AFM - Nausea seems to have eased quite a bit now and I'm back to eating a little better which is good. I was 12 weeks yesterday but have my scan next Monday 29th when my partner is back from army training. Thankfully we got the results from the harmony test and all is okay with the baby, also we found out we are having a baby BOY   Other symptoms seem to have eased too which makes me feel so nervous about next week but sure I'll feel better once I see our little boy.

xxxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hey SM89- awesome you had good test results and YAY... a little boy!  How lovely! I love being mummy to my little man   He's just got to that "mummy's best friend" stage which is adorable!

I still havent had a call from the nurses so it's slowly taking the decision of when to cycle out of my hands.  I have my back MRI tomorrow so should get more of an idea after those results are in.

Hi to everyone else... must dash as lunchtime is over


----------



## Lola Pinch

Thank you all for your input on this. I think we have come to a decision, just in case.

Hope all your journeys are going well, mine has officially begun with my first buserelin injection last night. Hot flushes today though, didn't think it would be so quick or maybe I am ill  

2ForJoy I hope you get a call soon. Sending positive vibes


----------



## MadameG

Lola they give me terrible night sweats but congrats on starting! Xx

Joy better to take the time to be in a good place to start, than rushing for the sake of it. Hope you get some answers (that are not super serious!) from your mri xxxx

Hannah you poor thing, what a tough time you had. The reflections service sounds like a positive step for healing emotionally. Hope you having lots of gorgeous newborn cuddles with Finley xxxx


----------



## KA33

Hi everyone

Hope everyone's well!

Im 14 weeks tomorrow, yay!! I had my scan last Thursday and it was amazing, baby is so active it was lovely to see. They took bloods and measured the fluid behind baby's neck and my results came back as low risk which meant I didn't need to have the harmony test! 

sm89 - a little boy wow!! I cant wait to find out, have to wait until next scan on 19th March, feels like ages away. At least you can start buying blue stuff now and thinking of names. Glad to hear your results were also good.

Lola - Congrats on starting your treatment. I was at the lister and I was actually faced with the scenario during egg sharing that I didn't have enough, I only had 6 and they like at least 8 eggs, I had to decide if I wanted to keep all and pay £1,500 or donate all and have another go at egg sharing, it was a hard decision but I kept all and turns out it was the right decision for me as im now pregnant, I may not have gotten pregnant the next time and the same thing with low egg numbers that probably would have happened again, so I am pleased with my choice. Hopefully that wont happen to you, it doesn't happen that often.

xxx


----------



## sm89

Joy - Thanks. I am even more excited now that I know the gender. Hope you get good results from your MRI and hope you hear from the clinic soon! 

Lola - Congrats on starting. We were also concerned before starting that we wouldnt get enough eggs as my partner's AMH was quite low but we did, hopefully you will too. Good luck for your cycle  

KA33 - Thank you. Really happy that your results came back low risk too. It is such a relief. How far along are you now? You can find out the gender earlier than normal if you book private. It feels bizarre for us to know the gender so early, we plan on telling people on Monday after our dating scan so will be weird to announce both the baby and also the gender in one go   I've already went a bit crazy with the shopping. If you haven't seen it already Aldi have a nursery furniture set in their special buys crazy cheap, £349 and its identical to the silver cross one for £1500!!!


----------



## sm89

KA33 - Ignore me just seen your message saying you're 14 weeks. Sure you can find out privately from 16.


----------



## Sbarky15

sm89 I know we have spoken but congrats on your baby boy news!! Its fab!! Mine is next Friday (2nd) so it will be interesting to see whether there is a todger or tuppy   

Hope you are all ok girlies - about time we had a new thread I think haha 

KA I am so surprised that you are only 14 weeks as I am 14+5 today and I was sure that you had your transfer before I took my trigger? My cycle was cancelled and I took my trigger on the 30th October (was ovulating naturally as well) and we did the deed on the 31st, 1st Nov, 2nd and probably the third (no passion involved hahaha). I got my BFP on the 17th Nov. First day of last period was 18th Oct.  I work it out as me being bang on 14 weeks today too, but they put me 5 days ahead when I went for my scan!? I hadnt even ovulated at that point :/ No idea how they work it out. 

When did you all start feeling baby?? I am getting alot of "flutters" like there is a butterfly trapped under my skin. Not sure if its just wind - but no trumps are following lol xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Madame - yes, lots of cuddles  definitely, I look forward to hearing about what happened from a medical perspective. My aunty is really keen on me going to a medical lawyer so that it doesn't happen to anyone else but I think it's a good idea to hear what they have to say first.

KA - good to hear that the pregnancy is going well. Scans are just so amazing and special.

Barky - wow, not long to wait until you find out the gender now, it's so exciting! I didn't feel baby move until 19 weeks but that was because my placenta was at the front and they said it was like a cushion. I thought I was feeling things beforehand but then one night in bed it was unmistakable and just made me stop and be like 'woah!'. After that I felt it one more time that evening and then the next morning but sometimes I could go for quite a while with nothing. Wanted to feel him all the time!


----------



## sm89

Barky - I've also been feeling little flutters recently. Bizarre feeling and I wasn't sure what it was but like you it wasn't wind ha ha. Can't wait for you to find out the gender  

Hannah - Definitely something worth considering depending on the outcome of the medical review   

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Sorry it's been a while- I was really unwell on Monday night (thought flu) but by Tues AM realised it wasn't- got admitted to hospital where they discovered it was pneumonia.  Just came home yesterday and now on a weeks rest.

Was so scared.  Im allergic to amoxycillin and penicillin so they had to give me an alternatives (needed dual abx)- all intravenously, however, on tuesday night I had a bad allergic reaction to the alternative- really scared.  They were worried because it only left 2 combinations possible but thankfully I was OK with the next combo.  Hubby couldn't even spend much time with me as I was sent to an alternative hospital 40 mins away (the one where I had the traumatic birth causing PTSD) and of course he needed to be with DS.  They think i've prob had viral infection lying dormant for a while and stress has just pushed me over the edge so part of the reason for signing me off (and obvs I have to avoid exposure to viruses until recovered).

DS wouldn't come near me when visiting then would scream "my mama home" when leaving- my heart was breaking.  So pleased to be at home now even if I do feel like I've been hit by a bus.  And yesterday was nice as DS voluntarily kissed and cuddled me again.

As you can imagine I defo won't be cycling this month now!  Oh and it meant I missed my MRI scan  

Sorry for a completely "me post" I hope you're all well though?

xx


----------



## MadameG

Joy you poor thing! What a horrible and scary week you’ve had. Wishing you a speedy recovery, make sure you do actually rest now you’re home, housework and ivf can certainly wait. Sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## KA33

Hi all

2forjoy - you poor thing, make sure you get plenty of rest. I have had pneumonia and its horrible really takes it out of you. I hope you feel better soon! 

sbarky - I know what you mean about dates it is strange, I had egg collection on 1st November which is my conception date which make me 14 weeks and 3 days. I think because you conceived naturally the way they work it out is different as they can only go on size of baby and date of your last period. The clinic where I had my scan wasn't interested in dating my pregnancy as they said if I knew date then it would be spot on and wouldn't change. How long until you find out gender? is that through the harmony test?

sm89 - thanks will look at what stuff lidl do, I cant buy any furniture though as I have no room anywhere, I don't have an extra room for this baby nowhere even to put a cot. I will have baby in moses basket for first 6 months next to my bed then we will have to think about probably moving house.

I have booked a private scan to find out gender as I cannot wait any longer lol, I didn't realise you can get a private scan so cheap it only cost £59 and they even give me a sneak peek in 4d. So I will know on the 11th February boy or girl, so excited!

take care xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Joy - that sounds terrible. Make sure that you take it easy and relax.

KA33 - we were in the same position during the start of the pregnancy. We lived in a one bedroom house and had barely any room. We managed to move when I was 24 weeks pregnant and I'm so glad that we made that choice. Is there anyway that you think you could move before baby arrives? It was a pain in the sense that I couldn't help out as much as I normally would, obviously no lifting etc, but so good to be able to sort out the new house and get everything sorted before baby came. Exciting news about the private scan, the sneak peek in 4D is really interesting, I loved being able to properly see his little arms and legs, amazing!


----------



## sm89

Joy - That sounds absolutely awful    You poor thing. Agree with the others take it extra easy and relax! Everything else can wait  

KA33 - Exciting that you will be finding out the gender soon... You'll have to let us all know   I've been on a crazy shopping spree since I found out although I do think I need to stop a bit now! Just love baby clothes can't help myself! How are you feeling?

Well we had our 3 month scan yesterday. Was measuring ahead again but midwife said as its IVF they're using my IVF date as it's more accurate. So due date is 6th August. Hard to see as he was in a mad position but wriggling everywhere! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - such a nice feeling to have your 12 week scan isn't it? Lovely news.


----------



## Sbarky15

I have no idea how they work it out lol. I know that in the end conception was natural, but I still had all the drugs and trigger so can pretty much guarantee when ovulation to place (well, within a few days anyway). 

Gender scan is on Fiday! We are just paying for a private gender scan not the harmony test. Its £44 quid where I am from. I am feeling baby move alot lately - well I assume so as I am having a lot of strong flutters!

How are you and family hannah? Hope baby is settling in nicely!

Keep us updated KA!

I have had a referrral to see a consultant at an antaenatal clinic. Any idea why none of my friends had this? I am wondering if it is because of treatment perhaps? My Bmi has crept up but only slightly to 31 (whoops) so I will be annoyed if it is about this.  xx


----------



## KA33

Hi ladies

SM89 - Glad your scan went well!! Its so nice to think that we will have summer babies, my sons birthday is 2 weeks before Christmas so not ideal. This time round we can do so much more for their birthdays and have outdoor parties!!

Sbarky - You will know before me then, mine is next sunday. Do you have a feeling to what your having? have you looked into all the online theory's lol. I have and they all say girl so we will see, I have done the Chinese gender chart and the ramzi method and the skull and nub theory. I think because this is my second baby im so much more anxious but excited to know. Here is the link to the Chinese gender chart I used if you want to give it a go.

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-prediction.php

I think the consultant thing might be cause of the treatment, im not sure but when I had my booking in appointment she put me under consultant care too because of the IVF and the fact that I was bleeding alot. But I not been given any consultant appointments yet, I have just a regular midwife appointment next Thursday. I know what you mean about the BMI, when they weighed me last I was so embarrassed because my BMI has jumped from 22 to 25 just from the start of being pregnant, I dont stop eating, I cant help it, feel really guilty about all the chocolate I have been eating I have a massive sweet tooth.

hannahdaisy - we cant move just yet as dont have the money it costs too move, also we would need somewhere in the area still as my sons school is only 5min walk down the road and I dont drive. Its hard to get somewhere locally as we rent. We will have to make do until a place pops up. I moved before when I was 8 months pregnant as we were also in a 1 bed flat before, I know its stressful but worth it if you can do it before baby comes.

2forjoy - How are you? are you getting plenty of rest and starting to feel a bit better?

My husband brought me tickets for my birthday for the baby show in london, its on in march. I cant wait and cause I will know what im having im going to shop till I drop lol

take care xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - one day to go before you know the gender, how exciting! Have you looked at the skull theory from your 12 week scan? We looked at ours in the waiting room and straight away we were both like 'it's definitely a boy!' and we were right. I'm not great unfortunately, problems just seem to have continued and I found out that my drain incision is infected. Went and got antibiotics and hoped that would solve it but then I got home and the scab had come off and it was constantly leaking horrible stuff. Meant that I had to go back the next day and I've now had it drained, packed with silver and have a pressure dressing on the top. I've been so upset and cried a lot because of what happened at the hospital and any problem now makes me worried that I'll end up with something more serious and have to go back to hospital or something  Fin is doing well though and that's the most important thing! I feel like he's already changed so much, 3 weeks old tomorrow!

KA33 - very understandable! Hope it all goes smoothly for you when you do decide to move. I went to the baby show back in October and loved it, you'll have a great time! We were going to go to the one in March but realised that it's at the Excel and that just seemed too much of a pain for us. If we went on the tube we'd have to be careful with what we bought coz we'd have to carry it and don't wanna drive across London. Much prefer it when it's in Kensington, nice easy drive for us and we just pay the silly £30ish parking charge! Off to the Ideal Home Show soon though and I'm sure they'll have a small bit of baby stuff.


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow those 3 weeks have flown Hannah. Sounds like you are really suffering at the moment though! Have you got to keep going to and from hospital to be checked out? Hope you're not in too much pain  

Yes I will know tomorrow all being well! I have looked at theorys and old wives tales etc but i just end up confusing myself so I have stopped bothering lol. The predictions are very 50/50 so it is hard to get a feel for it - I think girl but that is only because the entire side of my mums family is all girls!! I have nothing solid to go from.  I have no idea how to upload photos on here else I would let you use your expertise lol x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Haha, I know, nobody ever posts pictures on here so I've never tried. Maybe you can't? Not sure. The main thing I went on was just whether the skull was more rounded (girl) or quite a harsh kind of dip (boy). I compared them to people at work who also had boys and they were very similar and then compared it to my two best friends who had girls and they were very different. Sure it's not always the way though!

Ah I know, in some ways the time has flown by but in others it's gone slowly because I haven't stopped feeling poorly! When I've been upset about it my partner has to keep reminding me how much better I've got and how it's only been a few weeks and it was a major operation. Well luckily not, although I've had to go to the GP twice in the past 2 days and I can't drive because of the c section so I've to get people to give me lifts. The pain has really improved since I've been home. My legs and feet were sooooo swollen, pretty much double the size, and they took quite a few days to go down and in that time I couldn't walk properly, none of my shoes fit me, needed help getting in and out of bed etc. The c section incision has been fine but the other incision was bothering me so it wasn't really much of a surprise to hear that it was an infection. Just hope that this is the last thing now and that it's getting sorted! Still got to book the counselling but obviously that's more of a mental thing than a physical one.


----------



## KA33

Good Luck for your gender scan today Sbarky, cant wait to hear what your having, so exciting!!

hannahdaisy - hope your feeling better today, sorry to hear that the wound got infected. When you have just had a baby, its the last thing you need right now, glad baby is doing well. 
Its the skull theory thats managed to convince me im having a girl lol, the forehead is really straight and flat different from my sons scan pic. I would upload pic if I could but your right I wouldn't have a clue either lol.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi girls just letting you all know that I'm having a little girl!

Went for the scan yesterday and she was absolutely perfect, wriggling away with a nice strong heartbeat xx


----------



## MadameG

Congrats Barky, how exciting! Bring on the shopping xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Congratulations Barky  as Madame said, shopping time!!


----------



## Audiprincess

Barky excellent news 💗 Are u going to be sharing the gender with everyone or keeping it to yourselves? 

AFM had endo scratch last Tuesday, still bleeding now (sat) anyone else had this I'm sure I only had spotting for a day or two last time I had a scratch it shouldn't be my period as I'm still on the pill xx


----------



## MadameG

Audi after my biopsies for the Simplant trial (like a mega scratch   ) I spotted for the whole week until my af started so yes it could be perfectly normal  xxx


----------



## Audiprincess

Thanks madamG that's reassuring, had some breakthrough bleeding for a week before my scratch so been bleeding for nearly two weeks now hope it doesn't affect this cycle


----------



## MadameG

Audi hopefully you are just going to have a nice thin lining ahead of starting stims   xxxx


----------



## Newst1

Hello ladies,

Sorry for being absent for so long, its been a turbulent few weeks since finding out our positive result. We had a scan at 6 + 3 which showed us two beautiful strong heartbeats both in their own sacs. Sadly at our 9 week scan they could only find one heartbeat, we lost a little one at around 8 weeks they think. We were totally gutted and was really shocked as i had no bleeding and no pains. We have had regular scans since and finally reached 12 weeks last week. Very pleased to say that we have one wriggly happy baby and I will be 14 weeks this coming Friday - due 10th August.

Barky - Congratulations on finding out that you are having a little girl, how exciting! I am so pleased for you - how are you feeling now? x

Hannahdaisy - So sorry to hear that you've been through such a traumatic time, I cannot imagine how frightened both you and your partner must have been. I hope you start to heal soon - Sending you massive congratulations on the birth of your little boy though xx

SM89 - Very pleased to hear that you are having a little boy, I think its difficult not to get carried away with buying bits, I have started already and I don't even know the gender yet! x

KA33 - Pleased to hear that things are progressing well, good luck for your scan on Sunday. x

2forjoy - Sounds like you've had a terrible time of it lately, I hope you've been able to rest up and are now on the mend. x

Audiprincess - I didn't have the scratch so no experience of the bleeding. Good luck with starting your treatment though. What protocol will you be doing? x

Lolapinch - Welcome to the board, the ladies on here are amazing and can give you lots of advice and support. How is your treatment going?

I am going to try and attach a picture of our 12 week scan, feel free to guess the gender - I have no clue x









Sorry if I have missed anyone out - I hope you are all well xx


----------



## Newst1

No - it wont let me upload lol x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Newst. Off to the doctor again this afternoon so that they can check where the infection was, I'm nervous and really hope it's good news!

Sorry to hear about the loss of one of the babies, it must be so difficult, but huge congratulations on the little wriggler  pain about the scan photo! No idea if there's any way around it. Ah, just seen that there's a button that says 'insert image' and then adds a thing that says


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh it doesn't seem to work  tried to upload a pic of Fin.


----------



## KA33

Hi Ladies

Sbarky - congratulations! You thought you were having a little girl, mothers intuition. Im now counting down the days to my scan, cant wait! 

Newst1 - Welcome back, glad your well. Sorry to hear about the loss of one of the twins must have been hard to deal with but again congrats on your one healthy baby you got there. Are you going to find out the gender early or wait until next scan?

hannahdaisy - how you feeling, how did it go at the doctors?

Audi - I have never had the scratch so cant offer any advice but good luck with starting your treatment.

Shame we cant upload photos on here, would have been nice to share pictures of our babies. 

xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Doctors went well, thank you. The nurse took off the dressing and pulled the silver out, was worried it would hurt but surprisingly it didn't. It was like silver mesh stuff so I was convinced that my skin would've started to grow onto it or something! She said there's no more infection there so that's great. Still a hole though so she's put a bit more silver in and another dressing on top. Back on Thursday to have it checked again and she said hopefully just a dressing that time.

Thinking that you can give a link to the Photobucket pictures? Going to try that...

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p709/hannahdaisy0212/IMG_0206_zpsah1zvsni.jpg when we were still at the hospital
http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p709/hannahdaisy0212/IMG_0530_zpssqyear26.jpg three weeks old, love the face that he's pulling! Excuse the dry skin, he's getting over some baby acne, poor boy!
http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p709/hannahdaisy0212/IMG_0376_zpsh9pigbvj.png one of our professional newborn pics

Lets see if this works!


----------



## KA33

He is so cute, my son had hair like that when he was born! I love the little faces babies pull lol.

Glad your feeling better and your healing.

Gonna try with my scan pic, but knowing me it won't work, not a clue what I'm doing lol.

http://i1378.photobucket.com/albums/ah82/kirstyaskew/C463A96E-7932-436F-95F7-1FE77DE07DDA_zpsgnfiezdt.jpg

http://i1378.photobucket.com/albums/ah82/kirstyaskew/Mobile%20Uploads/A176F948-B586-415F-A464-78AD55399691_zpsuzzvsrsc.jpg

Any gender guesses!? lol


----------



## hannahdaisy

Aww it's cute isn't it, I love all of his hair. It's also so soft and lovely to stroke!

Hmm, comparing your scan photos to mine yours doesn't have that harsher dip on the forehead. Makes me more inclined to say girl...

Also, for some reason the pictures wouldn't load on my laptop but worked when I clicked the links on my phone.


----------



## sm89

Aw the pictures won't work for me  

Hannah - Glad to hear things are a little better for you and there is no more infection. You've definitely been through it so time to rest up and enjoy your lovely Fin now    I LOVE that name its gorgeous!

KA33 - The pics didn't work for me so can't guess the gender. When do you find out? It is so exciting!! I completely understand how lovely the suprise would be but I'm far too impatient! It's been so nice buying clothes since finding out. We're also going to a baby show at the end of this month! Looking forward to shopping!

Newst - Already spoke to you but so glad your baby is all healthy. I know it's been tough for you losing one of your precious babies  

Barky - Already spoke to you too but YAYYYY is a girl   Now the shopping begins! and the deciding on names!

Audi - No experience of the scratch sorry but hope it's like Madame said and your lining is nice and thin!

Sorry if I've missed anyone. I've been off work sick this week with bad cold and sore throat. Difficult when you can't take much to get rid! Doctor signed me off for a week on Tuesday but I'm back working from home today. Was climbing the walls! Not really feeling anything at the moment but the midwife said my placenta is at the front so probably wont until 20 weeks ish!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - I couldn't see the pics on my laptop for some reason but they worked on my phone. Thank you, off to the doctor again soon so hopefully that'll be it and more good news. Aww thank you, do you have some names that you both like?

Having a cold is a pain at the best of times but definitely harder when you're pregnant and can't take the usual medication. Good that you've been signed off! My placenta was also at the front and I started to feel baby move when I was 19 weeks. Was laying in bed one night and all of a sudden felt a strange feeling I'd never felt before, made me stop our conversation and go 'oh my god!'. Then it happened once again that night and the next morning. Sometimes I'd have days around then when I didn't feel anything, or just one tiny thing and that was normal. Shame though coz I wanted to feel him all the time!


----------



## Audiprincess

Loved seeing the pics 😍

Sm89 hope ur feeling better lovely xx

AFM got my baseline on Tuesday so AF due today/tomorrow 🤞 bleeding seems to have almost stopped so at least I'll know when it's here 🙈 Xx


----------



## KA33

Hi 

Audi - Good luck for Tuesday!!

hannahdaisy - hope all went well at the doctors. 

Sm89 - Hope you too are feeling better, I have also had a cold and a cough with sore throat I was just starting to feel better but today I have the worst headache and have a slight temperature, I hope it don't get worse. I also haven't felt the baby move yet not even the first fluttery feelings that you get but I too have an anterior placenta and was told that could be the reason why I not felt anything, with my son I definitely felt him from 16 weeks so with having my second I thought I would have felt something sooner. Are you going to the baby show at the EXCEL? that's where I'm off too I cant wait.  

I had my gender scan today and found out I'm having a baby girl!! 
I'm so pleased, went straight into mothercare after and brought the cutest little baby grow. Feel so blessed right now, boy or girl I would have been happy but I guess because I already have a son and now to be told I'm having a daughter its just the cherry on top, I feel like my family is now complete. 

xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Ka33 aw a girl congratulations lovely xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Congratulations KA! I was right, yay, definitely think there’s some truth in that skull theory!


----------



## Sbarky15

KA - Great news so happy for you it will be lovely to have one of each 

xx


----------



## sm89

KA - CONGRATULATIONS   Lovely news! Now you can shop shop shop. The baby show I am going to is in the Exhibition Centre I think it's called. Looking forward to it as we're still stuck on prams so hoping they have some there to look at/test. I really want an all terrain one as we do a lot of camping/hiking etc. You got any ideas what you'll go for yet?

Audi - Thank you. I'm a lot better today and back to work. Glad as I was going crazy stuck at home! Hope your baseline scan goes okay tomomorrow!

Hannah - Yes we have a few names, shortlisted down to about 4 now but I just find it so hard! 

Hope everyone else is okay. Is anyone else on the July/August thread?


----------



## CortneyWil

Hi all

Just wondered if there's anyone from crgw clinic? My sister started egg sharing journey and have been told there's no 12 weeks-Where if not matched by then they still go ahead with ivf but they keep half the eggs in there egg bank.


----------



## Audiprincess

Thanks sm89 and ka33  xx

Baseline this morning, got go ahead to start stims this evening woo hoo (after a couple of pancakes that is 😂)


----------



## KA33

Thanks everyone, still got my head in the clouds. I only found out 2 days ago and she already has 9 outfits lol

Audi - That's great news you have now started, good luck with it all

Sm89 - I really have my heart set on an I-candy, I really like the light weight prams and it has to be a travel system, they are at the show so may get a discount on one as they are not cheap. Choosing a name is so hard isn't it, we have also shortlisted it to 4 names but cant make our minds up its also hard trying to pick something that all the family like. Not on the due July thread yet, but may join in there soon.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news Audi, very exciting. Good luck


----------



## PosiePudd

Hello everybody! This is my first post on here, bit late as I've just had my egg retrieval this morning but I've always found comfort from searching posts on here for answers to questions. 
Its been a rollercoaster few weeks! I'm 24 and our issue is with my partner, I was over stimulated and had to coast for 5 days while they decided whether to go ahead or cancel cycle! 
I had 38 follicles and 12 eggs were collected today, I was hoping for more as I'm an egg sharer so we've got 6 each, I'm happy obviously that we get a chance after nearly having the cycle cancelled, I just hope the lady I'm sharing with is pleased with 6 and not disappointed. 
Waiting now to see if I develop OHSS and have to freeze all or whether I get to have a fresh transfer! 
Anybody had 6ish eggs and been successful? Any recipients able to give me an idea of how many eggs you were expecting? 

Sending lots and lots of love and hope to all of you


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Posie. My partner was the one that went through egg collection. She got 9 eggs in the end, so 5 for us. I definitely wouldn't be disappointed with 6, that's a great number and gives you a really good chance of getting some blastocysts and hopefully some to freeze too  we were successful and now I'm sitting here typing this with my 5 1/2 week old little boy next to me and 4 blastocysts in the freezer. Best of luck with those eggs!


----------



## PosiePudd

Ah thank you so much for replying! That is so reassuring to hear! 
Congratulations on your little boy, what a lovely story! 
Phone call in the morning to find out how many little eggies have fertilised


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you! How did it go this morning Posie? What clinic are you with?


----------



## sm89

Hi Posie,

6 is a good number. We had 9, 5 fertilised and 3 made it to day 5 but only 1 good quality blastocyst and unfortunately none could be frozen. Thankfully that 1 worked and we're now 16 weeks pregnant. It really does vary person to person but I wouldn't worry. We knew my partners egg quality would be an issue and that's probably why our results weren't the best. Hannah got brilliant results with 5 eggs! Fingers crossed all works out for you


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - just goes to show that you only need that one good embryo! I definitely count myself and my partner as being very lucky. We tried a few different things like being on Pregnacare conception and CoQ10 for a while and she ate a lot of protein during stims. Not sure if the good quality eggs were due to that or just a natural thing. Can only hope that we'll be just as lucky when it's my turn.


----------



## sm89

Definitely Hannah. Also if we'd have had ICSI that might have changed the results. Who knows. But you're right it just takes the one   How are you & Finn doing?

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yep, ICSI may have changed the result. We had ICSI and were warned that if we didn't then they might be calling the next day saying that none had fertilised.

We're not too bad thanks, we've all got a cold though and it's not nice seeing him with one, feel so helpless. Went on my first little outing with him by myself today so that's an achievement! Been feeling like a bit of a hermit these past few weeks whenever my partner's at work so feels like things are changing now. Going to have a go at putting him in the car and driving later on tonight.

How is the pregnancy going?


----------



## sm89

Aw hope you're all better soon. That's good that you're now getting out & about with him   He's such a cutie

Pregnancy is going fine thanks. Had anti natal appointment today and heard his heartbeat, was lovely. Just had to do a urine sample and have blood pressure checked etc. Next appointment in the hospital isn't until 15th March but we've booked a scan for Saturday to take our mums to. Looking forward to that. Nausea is practically gone now thankfully but do get the odd pain still. Looking forward to seeing him again this weekend  

Quiet on here lately, hope everyone else is okay. Audi - How are stimms going?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks  got my 6 week check tomorrow so need to drive there and he needs to come with me to have a quick check too so hoping the little drive tonight goes well! Just worried about having to lift the car seat and strap it into the car etc.

That's so nice that you heard the heartbeat, my midwife wouldn't do it until the appointment after that, was so disappointed at the time! Oh that'll be lovely, I'm sure they're so happy that you've invited them along. I took my sister to our gender one and then took her and both our mums to a 4D one too. Such a special thing. Glad to hear the nausea has gone, not fun at all!


----------



## Audiprincess

Hannahdaisy ah I remember my first couple of outings on myself, we didn't go far and took us forever to even step out of the door, it still does to be fair but a lot less needs to go in the bag now 😂 Hope the drive goes well xx

Sm89 glad pregnancy is going well, bet ur super excited about Sat, I wanted a scan weekly but ended up just having the norm, stims going ok had day 9 scan this morning...

Scan today only showed 5 follicles at the right size and another 15 of smaller sizes, not sure what to make of it, it didn't help both the sonographer and nurse we saw were both inexperienced and uninformed about our cycle, couldn't wait to get out of there 😤


----------



## PosiePudd

Hannah it was really good news this morning! All 6 of my allocated eggs have fertilized with 4 good ones and 2 not so good but not bad ones! So transfer is booked for Saturday morning which I'm so happy about as I'm still feeling very sorry for myself after egg retrieval, I'm a bit of a wimp I think haha I'm at Hull IVF, lucky enough to live 10 minutes away and theyve made it a really lovely experience so far!  
How did the drive go? Hope you're all feeling better soon! 

Sm89 huuuuge congratulations! Funny how all those numbers don't matter, you just need 1!!   enjoy your weekend scan, how lovely to take your mums! My mum came to my 20 week scan and says that's the first time she believed I was pregnant! 

Aww Audi so sorry that you've not had a good day! Its such a sensitive time - something the inexperienced staff you dealt with today clearly need to realise! Good follicle count though! The 15 little ones are only going to get bigger so that's really good news, grow little follies!!


----------



## Audiprincess

Hope so... we phoned the clinic and spoke to one of the senior nurses we have become to know and explained what was said and that we wasn't happy to see the same nurse again, she couldn't apologise enough and said she will meet with us on Friday after the scan, so pleased we phoned now 😊


----------



## sm89

Audi - Glad you called and got it sorted. We had the same issue during our stimms. We had some scans where we'd leave knowing the numbers and sizes of the follicles so we could keep track of growth etc, and others where we would leave completely bewildered not knowing how many there were. That uncertainty just doesn't sit well for people going through this process and I think clinics need to understand that. Hopefully the smaller ones will catch up and you'll get good numbers.   

Posie - Thank you   100% fertilisation rate wow! that is brilliant. Fingers crossed you get some good quality embryo's for Saturday. Will you put 1 back or 2?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks Audi! Felt so strange when I first started driving again, must have been 6-7 weeks now since I last tried but didn't take long to get used to it again. The thing I worry about today is getting him sorted in the car seat and then trying to get out the pram and then get the car seat clipped on etc. Just the weight of everything after the c section and the infection. Going to try and leave extra early! Glad you got things sorted out, as Sm89 said, it's a very stressful time and you need to feel comfortable and happy with the medical staff.

Posie - great news, you must feel so relieved! Saying that, I remember when I was in the same position and although I was extremely happy I was back to being nervous again a few minutes later! Not long to wait until transfer day  don't blame you for feeling sorry for yourself! I didn't go through the egg retrieval but I know my partner wasn't feeling great that day and the next.


----------



## PosiePudd

Good luck for Friday Audi, and glad you got the response you wanted when you rang up! I have a favourite nurse as well, she's fixed a lot of issues with my cycle caused by others and we've become quite close! I was over stimulated and this should have been noticed before it was, the cycle was almost cancelled but she did everything she possibly could and has completely saved the situation! If we end up with a baby at the end of all this its solely down to her!  

Sm89 they'll only put 1 back due to my age and my daughter was conceived naturally, fingers crossed it'll be a strong little one and cling on!   

Hannah you're right!! I was so happy for about 30 minutes and then I started doubting things again, but I am definitely trying to stay more positive than anything else and I am so excited for transfer day! 

Question - I'm starting to get a bit worried, should I still be in pain following egg collection on Monday? TMI I also woke up with a tummy bug on Monday so I don't know if that's slowed down recovery but I can hardly walk around and I havent been able to go back to work yet!


----------



## Audiprincess

Thanks ladies xx

Posiepud, u did have a lot of follicles did they drain any of the others they didn't retrieve eggs from? I'm always sore for a fair few days after EC, do u have any other symptoms? I.e. Bloating, difficulty breathing, struggle to walk, wee etc? Not wanting to frighten you in the slightest but if so it could be the start of OHSS, alternatively you could just be sore from all the poking and prodding, hope your managing plenty of rest xx


----------



## sm89

Posie -  have you been given any medication to take. My partner got 18 eggs and as a precautionary measure she had to injections for the next 7 days in case she got mild OHSS. I know she was uncomfortable for the next day but after that seemed ok so if it worsens or doesn't go away I'd get back in touch with the clinic just in case.

Ah I see - Fingers crossed for a nice good quality embryo for you on Saturday! Very exciting


----------



## hannahdaisy

Posie, definitely try and stay positive  transfer day is exciting and you don't have long to wait.


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi, just a quick update...Our Egg collection is going to be Tuesday, biggest is now 21.5mm but think they giving me another day stimming to allow some of the smaller ones to catch up 🤞Xx


----------



## PosiePudd

Thank you everyone for your replies   I'll be honest my head isn't in the right place to respond properly!! But just an update - my tummy has doubled in size in the last 5 hours, pain isn't too bad at the moment but I am struggling to take a deep breath and getting worried. Transfer is set for 9:30am in the morning and I know I won't sleep tonight.. I don't feel like its the right decision for it to go ahead but its too hard for me to make it for myself, we are so close I just want to be able to look after our little life in my tummy


----------



## MadameG

Poise how are you doing this morning? I’m sure they will scan you before transfer but it does sound like your ohss is developing very quickly, so be prepared for them to freeze your little embie as otherwise you could be at real risk of becoming very poorly. Wishing you lots of luck, even if transfer is today or a month or so xxx


----------



## PosiePudd

Scan showed a lot of free fluid - my embaby is not coming home today. 
Only 1 strong enough for freeze, talk about putting all your eggs in one basket!! 
Feeling disappointed - hope you ladies are having some good luck   
I hope my egg recipient has had a smoother journey and has her little one snuggled up in her now


----------



## MadameG

Only takes one hunny, I know it’s tough today but keep the faith. At least you can get yourself in tip top condition again ready for transfer. Rest up well and get help ASAP if you start being sick or your pee volume drops down xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Posie, I'm sure you're a bit disappointed but as Madame said, focus on getting better and getting ready for transfer. Have they said how long you'll need to wait?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Also, Madame!!!!! Did not notice that you were pregnant, huge congratulations, only just seen it on your signature. Amazing, how is it going?


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Hannah 😘 a few scares so far with little bleeds but the scan on Wednesday showed a really strong heartbeat and a tiny 4mm bleed under the sac, so nothing major. Sick as a dog but I’m seven weeks today. Just keeping everything crossed that things are going to be okay. Hope you’re having a lovely weekend  xxxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

So pleased to hear that, really hope that this is your time xx


----------



## sm89

Posie - I can imagine how dissapointed you are but it's much better for your body to recover so its all perfect for your little embryo. I had all my eggs in 1 basket too with just the one embryo but it worked for me and I'm sure it will for you    Look after yourself

Madame - So happy for you! This is your time   I had a few scares early on too and also had a bleed outside the sac - it should clear itself up. Hope you're feeling better soon  

Audi - Good luck for your egg collection tomorrow, hope it goes well for you


----------



## Audiprincess

Madame apparently it's quite common to have a bleed after IVF when pregnant not sure why though,  I bled for about 2 weeks xx

Sm89 thank you lovely, really really hope there's enough for us both xx

Pixie hoe u feelin now? Xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Egg collection done this morning, 15 eggs in total so 8 for us and 7 for recipient, really hope they're happy with that, how many would you like/want as a recipient? Feel a bit tender but not too bad at all 😊

Woke up to lots of snow this morning so was concerned about the 80mile round trip but all the main roads were ok thankfully but lots more snow due later this week, senior embryologist has confirmed he's happy to transfer 2 x day 3 embryos (as long as we get that far) so transfer anticipated for Friday  🤞 


Will get a call this afternoon to confirm how many are mature enough and have been injected as were having ICSI, then daily phone calls with progress 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## sm89

Audi - Excellent that's a brilliant number well done you! I think as recipients are told minimum 4 they'd be very happy with that number. Exciting that your transfer is so soon! Excited for you.


----------



## Audiprincess

Sm89 thanks lovely xx

All 7 of my allocated eggs that's were ICSI'd have fertilised 😀 Now to wait for tomorrow's call on progress 🙈


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news Audi and I’m sure your recipient will be happy too, that’s a really good number of eggs 😊


----------



## hannahdaisy

How are the embryos doing this morning Audi?

Found out yesterday that my partner's eggs resulted in a pregnancy for the recipient. Not sure when this was as her eggs were frozen and I'm assuming that means that baby hasn't been born yet because I think they're allowed to tell you that. Lovely to know that the recipient has got what she wanted too 

While emailing about that I've also got myself back into the process of egg sharing, eek! I plan on freezing my eggs though because I'm definitely not ready to go again with a little baby at home! Hopefully going to book a consultation during the Easter holidays because it's a long appointment and my partner will need to be there too. Just thought it would be easier to get to the appointments (especially the scans) during my maternity leave rather than having to ask for so much cover at work. Hoping that if all goes well then when we finally decide to go for an FET we can get away with not telling anyone, especially work! Really didn't like that so many people knew about it last time.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi everyone!

Madameg this news has made my day! I am so happy for you fingers crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you    - they say sickness is a good sign don't they! I certainly had enough of it and still have spells now though I am 20 weeks (half way there    )

Audi - Well done that really sounds like a great number I bet you are relieved! It really does only take one. If u remember both my cycles were cancelled as I only had 3 eggs  it was bad news that I couldn't share - but one of them little eggs is growing into my little girl now    

Hannah - wow I can't believe you are already starting the process again it has all gone really quickly! I suppose having little man at home will help with all the waiting around you have to do when sharing!

Looks like good news all around again - let's hope it keeps up! Take care xxxx


----------



## Audiprincess

Barkey yeah I remember lovely, loved your announcement, how u keeping? Xx

Hannahdaisy fantastic news about your recipient, my clinic don't tell the doner as a rule on the outcome of the recipient. Fair do's to you for thinking about egg sharing so soon after your little one was born, saying that we took our daughter at a week old to the clinic and half joking half not I asked them how soon I could cycle again 🙈 Xx. All 7 have continued to develop with a bit of variety, we have 1 at 3cell, 4 at 4cell, and 2 at 5cell booked in for transfer at 11:30am tomorrow xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky thanks lovely! Scan went well today, measuring spot on 💜💜💜💜💜 glad you are doing well despite the sickness! The next few months will fly I’m sure xxx

Audi yay! Good luck for the morning, get those Brazil nuts at the ready xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - wow, 20 weeks! Have you had your anomaly scan yet? Ah I know! Feels a little bit crazy but I just think it's better for me with appointments. Don't really want to have to take him to them though so thinking I might have to tell my mum which ideally I didn't want to do, but I'd rather drop him off with her when I have appointments rather than bringing him on and off of the tube and sitting with him in the waiting room and during appointments where he might be unsettled. You're right too, it'll definitely be easier with the waiting etc having him already. I think I'll still be checking emails like crazy at certain points but nowhere near how obsessive I was before. He takes up so much of my time!

Audi - that's interesting, thought it was just a kind of requirement by the HFEA that you were allowed to find out basic info like whether there was a pregnancy, a birth etc and I think maybe the year of birth and gender.  In some ways it does seem soon, but I'm back to work in July and it's already March so just planning ahead! I know that it can be 8 weeks for bloods to come back and then I'm also a bit of an interesting mix ethnicity wise so not sure if that'll take me longer to be matched, I imagine so. I look very white British (pale skin, freckles, light eyes) but my mum is mixed race so technically I have to put mixed background on my forms. So yeah, might even take longer and go past July but I'm only back at work for 2 weeks and then it's the 6 week holidays so maybe some of it will fall into that. My plan while I was pregnant was to maybe even have my consultation in the February half term but after being so poorly with the birth I knew I needed time to rest.

Great news about your embryos, how exciting, transfer today!! Hope everything goes well for you.

Madame - amazing news, how far along are you now?


----------



## sm89

Barky - Still can't believe you're half way through! At the beginning it felt like it was going so slow but now it is flying by   Very exciting!

Audi - I also thought it was a requirement that the clinic told you the outcome. We haven't asked yet about ours, but do hope it worked out for everyone involved. Good luck for your transfer today. Got everything crossed that it goes smoothly for you & the outcome is good   

Madame - Excellent news that your scan went well and the baby is measuring perfect    So happy for you!

Hannah - Just messaged you but exciting that you're getting your eggs frozen to cycle again. Also good with the appointments being whilst your off. I was quite lucky with my boss letting me have off whatever time was needed for appointments and for treatment but it is difficult getting up and down to the clinic so often!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## Audiprincess

Thank you ladies your all amazing 😘 Transfer went really well...2 top grade embies on board...I am PUPO!!! 😬  4 or 5 embies will be frozen will get a call this afternoon to confirm. 

Not sure I think if we ask they will tell us but they don't openly give the info...that's my understanding anyway 🙈 Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Omg congrats audi - i have everything crossed for you now!!

I am good thanks all - it feels like it is dragging, but in hindsight I suppose the fact that I am half way there now proves that it is going quickly. 

Anomaly scan is next Thurday. So then that could be it until she arrives! xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Audi - brilliant news, hope time flies by for you until OTD  that's the same with our clinic, I had to email and ask. I asked for more info and she said they don't have it yet but to ask again when I have my consultation because she may have told them by then. Did you end up with some to freeze in the end?

Sm89 - very lucky with your boss being so understanding. Ours were but at the same time I suppose they have to find cover for our classes so it isn't great for them to have us being off so often. Going to try and have the consultation during the holidays so that Suzie doesn't need time off and then I can go to everything else by myself except for egg collection so then she'd only need one day off. That could even end up being over some sort of school holidays or the weekend too I suppose, who knows. I can imagine the travelling must've been tricky! 

Barky - that's exciting, not long to wait. Some parts of the anomaly scan were so crazy and interesting, they were zooming right into his face and showing us his nostrils and mouth etc while checking for cleft palate. Amazing to see so much detail. Do you think you'll stop with the scans now then? We went for one more after that, a 4D one at 27 weeks.


----------



## hannahdaisy

How are you feeling Audi?

I called the clinic yesterday and got put through to the consultant's PA but no answer so going to call again today. Can any of you ladies remember whether there were questions on your forms about your hips? I had very very slight clicky hips when I was born which corrected themselves quickly and there's something in my head that makes me think there was a question about it on our forms. At the time I didn't know about it, my mum has mentioned it quite recently because of it being something that they check babies for.

Worrying that I won't get accepted because of it


----------



## Audiprincess

Hannahdaisy, feel good thanks, well apart from really fat lol! Been in pj's pretty much since EC had to pop to dentist yesterday and I couldn't wait to get home to something more comfortable around my waist 😂 Still having twinges in my ovaries especially when my bladder is full 🙈 Re your question I don't recall anything specifically about hips on the form... I wouldn't imagine what you have described would prevent u from being a sharer though lovely xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Ah do you think it's OHSS or just general pain from EC?

Well I hope you're right! I just know it's a genetic condition because they wanted my little boy checked over for it too, although I've cancelled that appointment because it wasn't my egg so it wouldn't work like that anyway! Having a nightmare trying to get hold of them to book an appointment at the moment. I want the same consultant as last time so they're transferring me over to his PA and I'm getting no answer, left a message yesterday and no reply. Ahhhh. Hoping to get a certain date too so I'm even more eager to get through and find out if it's possible.


----------



## Flipsy

HD - sometimes easier to email or try the donor nurses


----------



## hannahdaisy

I left another message with the PA and got a phonecall back. Explained that we'd cycled before but that it was my partner egg sharing. She found me on the system then said she needed to check with the doctor to find out whether I needed to be registered again etc and that she'd call back but it's been a while now, hope they haven't forgotten!


----------



## Hopeful lou

Hi, would it be ok to join you ladies on here, I’m about to embark on the whole egg share process feeling very nervous and in the dark at the moment, it would be lovely to have some support , from others that understand what it’s like on this journey. I had my beautiful boy with icsi and now desperately hoping to get him a sibling and complete our family xxx


----------



## Audiprincess

Hannahdaisy did you hear back? May take a couple of days depending on consultants diary or if they have to retrieve your notes, hope u don't have to wait too long xx

HopefulLou Welcome, how far along are u in the process? If you have any questions post away I'm sure one of us would be able to answer xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Hopeful, as Audi said, ask away with any questions.

Audi, no not yet! She seemed to have the information up on the computer straight away once I answered some simple questions, just didn't seem sure whether to book me as a new patient or not! Thought/hoped that'd be a quick thing to sort out. Oh well! I will just have to call back later or tomorrow if I don't hear anything. Hate feeling like I'm chasing/pushing but also want to plan for when I'm going up there, especially now that we have Fin and would want somebody to babysit.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi all,

Hannah I may me tempted to go for another 4d scan. Depends on how much I can get it for really as we have loads of plans with my wages now. Need to get little missy's room sorted! And I want to save a big chunk of my wages so that it will hopefully carry us through the 4.5 months of maternity wage! That will be grueling. 

Are you having a bash at donating this time then? Then your partner will be carrying?

I still have my patient history sheet that the lister sent to me and can't see anything about hips on there at all so you should be ok. 

Audi how are you doing? Where are you upto now?

Welcome Hopeful Lou  x


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi Barky 

Still Can't believe how quick ur pregnancy is going, I'm in my 2ww due to test a week on Friday


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky that definitely sounds sensible! I think as a teacher I've been lucky with maternity pay as we have a different set of rules for some reason. I would look out for any deals with the 4D scans, my best friend got one on Groupon.

Yes, I'm going to try and donate this time and freeze my half. Definitely don't plan on getting pregnant again yet! I know you're meant to wait a year after a c section anyway too. Not sure when we'll actually try and get pregnant again, my partner said maybe by the time he's 2. We're really not sure who's going to carry. Before I gave birth she was telling me she wasn't really bothered about being pregnant but will do if I want her to, doesn't mind either way etc but then with all the trauma of the birth I think she feels bad for me and doesn't want me to go through any of it again. I don't think I really mind because overall I quite enjoyed the pregnancy (minus some bad headaches and nausea and the usual exhaustion), it was just the birth that was obviously horrible. I'd hope that a consultant or midwife could help to reassure me that things should be better next time. It's also a lot cheaper if I just do the whole thing, whereas last time with the intra partner we ended up spending thousands. We have said we're happy to pay again though if that's what we decide to do again. It would also be a lot cheaper to do an FET using the frosties we have but I'd still quite like to have a try using my eggs too.

Ah thank you for checking! I really hope that you girls are right because ever since my mum told me that it's been hanging over me!


----------



## sm89

hannah - I can't recall anything being asked about hips either on the form so hopefully it won't be an issue 

barky - still can't believe how quick it is going! I have my 20 week scan Thurs next week. It seems to be flying by now. How exciting!

Audi - Hope you're doing okay in the 2WW. Try to keep yourself occupied   Fingers crossed you get your positive on OTD  

Hopeful - Feel free to ask any questions. This forum was so helpful to me and my partner going through the process.


----------



## Audiprincess

Sm89, 20 weeks!!! That's crazy how you feeling? I'm being a mad obsessed symptom spotter 🙈 Why I do it to myself I'll never know as most symptoms are from meds and twinges from EC/ET anyone got any PMA they can send me please? Xx


----------



## sm89

Audi - I know. It really dragged at the beginning but it seems to be going super fast now. I'll actually be 19+4 but was measuring ahead on last few scans. I'm feeling ok just tired and odd pains here and there. Little worried as I haven't felt much movement yet but the midwife told me not to expect to until after 20 weeks as my placenta is at the front. The reassurance next week will do me good  

I was exactly the same during the 2WW it's hard not to symptom spot but just take it easy and stay positive, send all your good vibes to your little embryo/s. Hopefully they're currently getting cosy in there! Will you test early or are you going to wait until OTD?


----------



## Audiprincess

Sm89 thanks lovely, if your ever concerned though please contact your midwife or the EPI/maternity wards at your local hospital, it's perfectly normal not to feel baby until 20 weeks+ but know what u mean when u see baby on the scan it does put your mind at rest xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - great, thanks. Now just to get an appointment!!!! I called again yesterday and left another message saying I just wondered whether there was any update etc. Think I might just email the egg share coordinator that I normally speak to about things and ask if she can help with it! She was the one that told me to call that number so I did but it's not working out for me!

I also had my placenta at the front so was told that I'd probably feel movement later. I remember that I felt the baby move shortly before my 20 week scan and even then it was on and off. Some days I'd feel nothing or just a few little movements. Took a while until the movements were really noticeable. Think I have videos of little bumps at around 23 weeks.


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi ladies, so I can now say I have less than a week until OTD, I am going completely mad, really really really really need this cycle to work    Please keep everything crossed for me ladies  

On a separate note I have contacted clinic to see if they are able to tell me if the other couple had standard IVF or ICSI, we've always had ICSI due to MF issues but wondering out of curiosity if my eggs fertilised with standard IVF, the senior embryologist that I emailed is off for nearly 2 weeks so won't hear back for a while but will be interesting to know xx


----------



## KA33

Hi Ladies

Not been on here for ages, my computer is terrible and I hate typing on my phone.

Looks like a lot has been happening!

Audi - Cant believe your nearly at the end of your 2 week wait. I really hope it works for you, good luck!! cant wait to find out.

Madame - congrats on your pregnancy!!

I am now 20 weeks 4 days. I am still waiting for movement also and I also have a anterior placenta, last week I started to feel slight movement but I had to really concentrate to feel it and really wasn't sure, I am still feeling the same this week I am convinced it is baby but it just feels so slight and very low down, I also am lucky if I feel it more than twice a day!

I have my scan on the 19th March, so 1 week to go! feel nervous again, just be nice to get the all clear that baby is all well and good. 

I literally have not stopped shopping, I have everything for the baby already including 3 drawers worth of clothes lol. 

I went to the baby show at London Excel which was fun, there I brought a feeding starter kit and my pram which was icandy, I have always wanted one of those. My bedroom is just full of stuff in boxes, looks a right mess!

I am off on holiday from work this week which gives me a chance to get organised, I really feel like I need the break. I have also been planning a baby shower, well looking to pay deposit on venue this week, I am going all out lol. Anyone else going to have a baby shower? I know your not meant to really plan your own but I have no one else who would do it for me.

Hannahdaisy- I hope you can get started soon, I think its a good idea as you never know how long the process can take. Be lovely to have a sibling for your son. 

How much maternity leave are you ladies taking? I was going to take just the 9 months as you don't get paid to take the full year, but soon after I told my boss I was pregnant they tell me that our office is relocating to somewhere that would take about 30minutes to drive too and I don't even drive and you cant get buses there either. Now I don't know if I will even have a job I can possibly go back too, I am learning to drive but don't know if I will pass my test and get a car in time for when I need to go back, shame because I really love my job and now feel guilty that I am telling them I am coming back and taking maternity leave and the pay, when really I don't know if its going to be even possible. 

Hope all the Mummies had a lovely mothers day and all the mummies to be had a relaxing day! My little boy gave me some flowers and chocolates and the hubby treated me to sunday lunch, been a nice day!

Take care all, I will be checking in to see how everyone is getting on xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi ladies

Just wanted to update, I had the best Mother's Day present yesterday, at 9DP3DT I got a BFP!!! So happy and excited! Another BFP as well this morning. Waiting til OTD until we tell our parents this morning I've ordered a 'I'm going to be a big sister' top for our LG so we'll send a picture to the parents on Friday with our news 😊

Thank you for being a fantastic bunch I'll be keeping an eye on this group and wish all of you ladies the very best for the future

Lots of love xx


----------



## sm89

Audi - CONGRATULATIONS    So happy for you! How exciting! Yes definitely keep us updated.
After me worrying last week I went to my friends Friday night who is a midwife and she listened in for me. Nice strong heartbeat still so he's either just lazy or it is the placenta in the way. Definitely feeling stronger flutters now just nothing I'd describe as real movement. Midwife appointment Thursday though so will mention it then.

KA33 - Wow sounds like you've been busy! I've got quite a lot too, plenty of clothes, we went for a silver cross pram and most baby furniture just need a wardrobe now. Our spare room is just full of boxes at the moment. Just decorated our bedroom so going to tackle that one soon   Sounds like all is going well for you. I'm not having a lot of movement either but my placenta is at the front so I was told I probably wont until after 20 weeks/ish. I'm 20 weeks on Sunday. Wouldnt worry about the maternity pay, if you can't go back that is through no fault of your own and you're entitled to the maternity pay. Not sure how long we're taking yet, probably just the 9 months as it'd be too tight taking 3 months completely unpaid but going to talk it all through with my boss soon.

Hannah - hope you heard back about your appointment  & little Fin is doing good 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hope you girls had a lovely mother's day yesterday 

Audi - amazing news!! Congratulations  We hope to do the same thing if we're lucky enough to have another baby in the future. We want Fin to walk in to the room wearing one of those tshirts and surprise everyone. Sounds lovely.

KA33 - good luck for your next scan. I didn't quite have a baby shower but we went for afternoon tea with some close friends and some girls of the family and people brought along gifts with them. In regards to maternity leave I started it a few days before he was born in January (was meant to have a bit more time but I ended up with a surprise induction a week and a half early!) and I'm going back to work mid-July for two weeks. After that it's the 6 week holidays and by going back for those 2 weeks in July I'll get normal pay for the holidays! So yeah, off for about 6 months and then another 6 weeks after that. Sounds like a real pain about the relocation. I suppose you really need to make that decision soon though otherwise you'll have to repay the maternity pay if you don't go back. That's the deal with us anyway.

Sm89 - still haven't heard anything back which is winding me up a bit now! It was last Tuesday that I got through to her on the phone. I emailed Poonam in the end and asked if she could be of any assistance with it all. I did manage to book my birth reflections appointment though to discuss what happened during Fin's birth so that's good.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies I’ve not posted for a long time as life with twins is busy but wanted to say huge congratulations to you all  madam I’m so happy for you xxx


----------



## MadameG

Trina I bet it's rather busy in your households! Hope you're all doing well. Thanks hunny &#128536; xxx

Audi woohooooo! I've been following your diary and wondering when you'd crack  congratulations!!! xxx

KA as SM says, don't worry over it at the moment. Even if you decide not to return you don't have to pay back SMP, but if you get contractual maternity pay on top then I would check your contract. More info for you here lovely: https://www.maternityaction.org.uk/advice-2/mums-dads-scenarios/pregnant/resigning-during-pregnancy-and-maternity-leave/

Much love to all the eggy girls xxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Ah, that must be what it is, you'd have to any extra but not the statutory pay. 

Good to hear from you Trina 

Found out that my consultant is away for the whole Easter holiday, which is when I needed the appointment so that my partner doesn't need time off. Ah well, going to have to try and get an appointment with someone else. Fin had his 8 week immunisations today so I don't have a very happy baby at the moment. He did love his cranial osteopathy last night though. We've booked a double appointment for next week, mother and baby, because I haven't been feeling great.


----------



## Audiprincess

Crumbs it's been quiet on here...

Hannahdaisy thank u lovely, the T-shirt via a photo message didn't have the effect I wanted lol! Mother phoned me straight up to say congratulations but asked why I didn't phone her to tell her??!! Still waiting for a congratulations off the MIL 😂 She's seen the pic and knows we're pregnant but she's in a strop from Mother's Day as hubby hadn't got her a present (we got her a present off Our daughter just not off us 🙈 Well sorry we may have had other things on our mind 🙃) Glad u finally heard back from clinic but what a shame they can't fit u in when u wanted, have u had any luck to see a different consultant? Hope fin has recovered from his jabs xx

Sm89 thank you lovely, ahhh excellent how handy to have ur friend as a midwife 😊 Xx

Trina hi, aw twins how old are they? Xx

Madame lol as you can probably tell from my diary I'm a loon when it comes to IVF lol never done a diary before in my life it's probably very boring but it's the small details u forget so wanted to capture them xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Congrats Audi!!!! Fab news I can't believe how lucky we have all been. This is a lucky thread 😍 xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Long time no speak Trina!! I hope u and the twins are well xxx


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies yes we are good twins are now 8 months almost gone so fast I’ve been reading this page as wanted to know if the ladies had got they wishes just one old friend to go xx Hannah I hope your well one of my twins isn’t a great sleeper so working on that xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Audi - that's so ridiculous and not fair for you and your husband either! Getting pregnant is such an amazing time and brilliant piece of news. Yep, booked in to see a different consultant and scan and AMH booked in for a few days before that. Considering driving to that one and taking Fin because it's a shorter appointment and will need people to babysit him plenty of other times for the other scans I suppose! He's ok now thank you, took about 3 days though until he was back to normal, that MenB jab is a nasty one! Obviously has to be done though! Got another osteopath appointment for him tonight and he has a cold so wonder if she can help with that at all.

Trina - wow, 8 months, amazing! Lack of sleep is definitely tough isn't it. Good luck xx


----------



## sm89

hannah - poor Fin getting his injections. I know they need to be done but must be so hard seeing him in pain afterwards   Hope the osteopath appointment went well. Seen on the other thread you're considering the satellite clinic? Have you heard back from your AMH etc yet?

trina - Wow that's gone quick! Glad to hear you are all well  

Barky - This has definitely been a lucky thread for us all.   Can't wait until we all have our babies! How are you doing?

Audi - Gutted that the photo message didn't have the effect you were hoping for. You just can't please some people! Wouldn't worry about the MIL, that is very childish. Don't let anyone burst your happy bubble!

As for me had my 20 week scan last Thurs and had all measurements etc checked. Everything looking fine but I have one wriggly baby! He wouldn't keep still so she decided to do all of the checks on his organs etc before showing me the baby and by the time all of that was done he was facing down and she couldn't get a photograph for me ha ha! Have still only got a small bump and my placenta is still At the front so not a lot of movement yet, although she said that could start at any time from 24-28 weeks. So exciting that a few of us are at or over the half way point now


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yep, those injections were horrible. He cried when they happened, which is obviously to be expected, but then seemed ok. Was only later on in the evening that he got really bad from them. Got some more in a couple of weeks but heard they're not as bad coz there's no Meningitis B in that one. It's the 16 week ones that might be bad again  yep, maybe the satellite clinic to make it easier now that I have Fin to think about. Means I can just drive there easily without driving to a tube station, parking there, travelling into London and then getting home. AMH and scan is in about 2-3 weeks, hopefully good news!

Good to hear that the 20 week scan went well, lovely to see a wiggly baby! Shame about the photos though.


----------



## Flipsy

HD - I think the Shire also do evenings appointments which may be easier.

Are you using the same fish??

If you have appointments during the day, dependant on day I could come and sit with Fin in the waiting room.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Am I using the same what?

Yes, evening appointments could definitely be easier, maybe my partner would even be able to get there from work too.

Thank you, that's very kind of you! Lets see what happens after the consultation then  last time I asked a nurse at the Lister about this satellite clinic she was adamant that they weren't linked and you couldn't go there for scans etc. I told her I'd seen it on the website and she just kept saying no haha. Will push a bit further for info this time!


----------



## Flipsy

Same fish (Sperm)!!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Haha, I thought that might be what you meant! Yes, we are. We've only got one vial left there though so not sure if they'll want us to order some more. Would be good to have more there as back up anyway. Won't actually be fertilising the eggs for a while though anyway.


----------



## Gemma27

Morning ladies. 

We had our grade A embryo put in on the 14th done 2 test but unfortunately come up negative and a period 😢
I don’t understand why it’s not worked this time when our first go at ivf worked first go, (little one is 19 months old)  

we have dicided to give egg sharing another go but was wondering if the lister would let you do it again after a failed ivf, has anyone else been able to egg share after a failed ivf? 

Gemma x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Gemma, on the Lister website it says you may not be accepted if you've had three unsuccessful attempts.


----------



## Gemma27

Hannahdaisy, oh so I could still be able to do it again as only had one failed attempt.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yep, sounds like it should be fine as long as you meet all of the other criteria and the bloods etc come back ok


----------



## Bengal21

Hi All, 

I am currently waiting for my blood test results to come back from the lister to see if I can share.  It'll be 3 weeks on Friday since I had the blood taken and starting to go a bit crazy! I just wondered on average how long has it taken for the results to come back?  Does anyone know of anyone's blood test results coming back not clear?  I'm super scared that will happen to me.  We've already had quite a ride to get to this point and just feel like we're always getting bad news. 

Also, Gemma I've had one failed IVF with my eggs and one failed transfer with my wife's eggs and lister were fine to screen me to be an egg sharer. 

Thanks


----------



## sm89

Hi Bengal,

Completely know the feeling! The wait for bloods to come back drove us crazy. From memory, ours took just over 6 weeks to come back but I know others on this forum had theirs back much quicker. I'm not sure why there is a variation and whether it just depends on how busy they are at the time. I haven't heard of anyone on here whose bloods have come back 'not clear' though. Have you chased your bloods up with the clinic?

Hope you hear back soon!  

Gemma - Like everyone else has said I think it's a few failed attempts before you'd be rejected. When is your appointment? Hope all goes well for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## Bengal21

sm89  I remember you said yours took longer than 6 weeks, I really hope mine don't! I've not chased them up yet as I feel like it's too soon and I should just be waiting patiently....easier said than done!  I think I'll chase after Easter but not sure who to ask, Diana maybe? 
Good to hear that you've not seen anyone's blood results come back 'not clear'.  I'll try to hold on to that and stop worrying!


----------



## sm89

Bengal - Hopefully yours will be quicker. I think it does vary as I remember around the time I was waiting for mine others had said there's had only took 2/3 weeks. The waiting is a pain though! Yes I think I chased up with Diana so might be worth dropping her an email. I think they expect people to be chasing up so don't worry. Fingers crossed for this cycle for you


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Bengal, think ours took about 6 weeks too. I have my appointment for all of the screening bloods in about 2 weeks and I'll be nervous about the results too! I think it just depends on how quickly one of them develops and maybe that varies from person to person?

Not sure if you girls would know the answer but thought I'd try and I'll ask at my consultation too. I'm going to start taking CoQ10 again very soon (once I get to the supermarket!) and wondered whether I should be taking Pregnacare Conception again too? Not sure if that was mainly just beneficial because of the folic acid and falling pregnant (which I won't be doing for a good while) or whether it improved egg quality too? If so I'll definitely start taking that again too.


----------



## Bengal21

sm89 - thanks I will chase Diana up then and see what's happening. Thank you, hopefully this is the cycle!  

Thanks for that Hannah, gives me an idea that I may have to hold out the full 6 weeks! Hopefully neither of us have to wait that long though. Also in answer to your question some of the ingredients in a preconception vitamin will help with egg quality too and generally help you to be healthier going into pregnancy.  The folic acid itself is just for babies development though. If you are going to start taking CoQ10 for egg quality I would also recommend taking PQQ as it helps the CoQ10 work better.  Also it's better to take CoQ10 in ubiquinol form (which your body converts it to) it's utilised into the body better and provides a higher level of antioxidants.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks, might as well start taking that again too then  don't think there'll be a pregnancy for at least another 12-18 months+ and even then my partner might do it this time. Definitely want my eggs to be in good quality though so will start those vitamins soon.


----------



## odineen

Hi girls,

Jumping back on the waggon again! I used to be on the forum the last times I went through treatment (3 eggshares) the last one ending up in my beautful twin boys!

Anyway I have booked an appointment to start this journey again after easter so starting to get excited about it (don't know why as it's such a rollercoaster). Hoping to get scan bloods and to dicuss drug options.

Hannadaisy - I havent heard of using the CoQ10 but Ive just order a supply of MACA and Royaljelly and conception vitamins. this worked on my last cycle so hoping it will work this time!


----------



## Bengal21

Hannah- they say take them for at least 3 months before you start so 12 months is plenty of time!  

Also I got my test results this afternoon and I’m all cleared to share! So all that stressing this morning was for nothing lol! Now just waiting to be matched, super excited to get started. 😊


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - I'm going to get my eggs taken out and frozen ASAP, but won't do an embryo transfer for about 12-18 months because our little boy is only 11 weeks old  ah, brilliant news, hopefully matching won't take too long. I'm quite worried about the matching too because I look really white British (pale skin, dark hair, blue eyes, freckles) but my mum's actually mixed race so I count as mixed background on their forms. Wondering if it might put some people off as they maybe won't know exactly what they're gonna get with my genes!

Odineen - hi  good luck on your new cycle.


----------



## Bengal21

Ah I see, that makes sense now! Same here with the matching! I'm mixed race too but look more Portuguese/Brazil, am much paler than my sisters and have European hair.  So like the might be wondering what genes they'll be getting. But hopefully it won't be that complicated and we won't have to wait too long to be matched.


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi ladies, how is everyone? My same sex partner & I are heading for FET in April, all going well! We’ve had a bit of a bumpy road too, as we started the egg share process in August 2016, but during stimms they discovered a uterine polyp in my partner’s lining, so we had 2x 5AA embryos frozen October 2016, & we were referred to the NHS for removal. During a follow-up appointment at the clinic we asked about our recipient, but unfortunately she had a BFN, however did have some frosties. 
March 2017 the polyp was removed, so we were all set for FET in May 2017, but when attending baseline scans they found ANOTHER polyp! 🤬 So once again, we were referred back to NHS, & 2 weeks ago she had the polyp removed again, by a different consultant in a slightly different way, so we are hoping it won’t return!!!
We made an appointment with the clinic immediately after the removal, & DP starts taking Norethisterone today, then Suprecur on Tuesday. At the appointment we asked if there was any update with the recipient, and were thrilled to be informed she has had a live birth!!! ☺ Let’s hope that’s the beginning of a road of positivity! 
Transfer is pencilled in for 23rd April (which is exciting as I turn 30 on the 24th!) We are just really hoping things go to plan this time round, and hope the same for all of you who are currently cycling/pregnant too 😊 & to all those who have had your little bundles of joy in the meantime - congratulations!! It gives us so much faith that this can happen. J x

P.S. Sorry for the long, selfish post, lol! Just wanted to give an update!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Disney, what a brilliant 30th birthday present  good luck.

Bengal - let's hope so. I do understand from a recipient's point of view though too so I'm preparing for the possibility a longer wait.


----------



## DisneyJL

Thanks Hannah, I’m hoping the fact that it’s falling around my birthday is a good omen! 🤞🏼


----------



## Bengal21

Disney- what a journey you two have had! Wishing you all the luck for the upcoming transfer! 🤞🏼
Hannah- I totally get it from the recipient side too. Was so hard for us to find a sperm donor we felt matched us so I can imagine it’s similar for someone choosing an egg donor.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi everyone!

Bengal/Disney - Hello both welcome to the luckiest thread on FF (so far - don't want to jinx anything!)

Hope everyone is well and everything is moving along as it should be in your journeys. How is everyone doing?

I am 25 weeks on Friday - how fast has that gone?! Had my 25 week midwife appointment today and all still seems to be going well, heard baby E's beautiful little banging heartbeat. 

xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - Baby E? Have you named her and I've missed it?! Just guessing that your surname is something to do with the Barky part. So lovely to hear their heartbeat, not too long to go really!

I have my appointment in a few days. Think we've pretty much decided that I'm going to go to the first one alone now rather than taking Fin with us. It's just the AMH blood test and a scan so nothing major I suppose.


----------



## sm89

Odineen - Hi   How lovely that you've got twin boys! Exciting that you're about to go again. Hope it all works out for you, keep us posted.

Disney - Wow what a journey! Exciting that your transfer is soon. Will you transfer 1 or 2? Like Barky said this thread has been quite lucky so fingers crossed that continues with you    Keep us updated.

Barky - Can't believe you're 25 weeks! That really has flown over. I'm 23 weeks on Sunday. It seems to have went really fast since the 12 week mark. Looks like you are set on the name too   yay!! I still have a list of about 6 that we're struggling to choose from. It is hard work! Hope you're feeling okay.

Hannah - Good luck with your first appointment. Hope all goes well  

Over the last 2 weeks I've finally got a little bump which is nice and started feeling proper movements too, but not every day. I've been referred to a consultant (no idea what for) and have that appointment on 17th and then my anti natal appointment the week after. All is ticking along nicely and got a few trips booked between now and due date to keep me occupied! Hope everyone else is doing good x


----------



## Sbarky15

Your bump is gorgeous SM89  

Hannah - yes we have a name for her! Don't know why I didn't just say it to be honest because I don't mind you girls knowing, we just aren't telling our friends! She is going to be a little Emmie. Hope we don't change our minds now lol!! She has been that for a few weeks now though. 

I don't blame you for not taking little man with you! We were in and out in 15 minutes when I went for my AMH and scan I was really frustrated because we did that 6 hour journey for a bloody 15 minute appointment haha xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - strange that they haven't told you why you're seeing the consultant! Maybe because it's an IVF pregnancy? I know some places do that. I saw a consultant because the Lister put me on thyroid tablets. Only saw them 1-2 times I think and then I started to see doctors for extra scans because they thought he was big for my frame.

Barky - aww, I love that name. That's what one of my best friends has called her daughter too  very cute. Ah exactly, we just thought it might be nice to take Fin in there and show him to the staff as we've seen people do that before but we've said we'll maybe do that when he's a bit older, maybe when we actually decide to use the embryos. I dunno! It would've been nice to have my partner there with me too I suppose, but as you say, it's just a really quick appointment.


----------



## Bengal21

Thanks SBarky, hoping some of the luck will rub off on me!   

Hannah, I hope your appointment goes well. 

Atm, I'm waiting to be matched and already doing my head with the waiting lol! It's only been a week   Why oh why is there so much waiting in this journey?? I can safely say it's not made me anymore patient.  So I cracked today and decided to email Poonam and ask her how long roughly the wait will be.  I'm much better if I can work off an estimate of waiting time.


----------



## Audiprincess

Devestated ladies, scan showed two empty sacks, were absolutely heartbroken, should have been 7+4 today 😭 Had to go for bloods to check HCG and gotta go back on sat for more bloods regardless of the blood results we are no longer pregnant the bloods are being done to determine next steps...broken!


----------



## sm89

Audi - So sorry    I am absolutely gutted for you. Can't imagine how you feel right now.   Sending you lots of love. Look after yourself x x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - the waiting is so hard, I completely remember that feeling. Really hope that matching won't take too long for you. We were told at the start of our matching process that the person in charge of matching (Diana) had also gone away on holiday and Poonam was doing it all herself plus her own usual job on top! That definitely panicked me. Best of luck 

Audi - I am so sorry to hear that   sending lots of love to you both xx


----------



## MadameG

Audi I’m absolutely gutted for you, I’m so, so sorry for your loss. Sending you ginormous gentle hugs   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flipsy

Audi - I’m so sorry. Look after each other xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi ladies,

Another egg share worry again! You pretty much reassured me about the hip issues but I've since been wondering whether the fact that I had a blood transfusion will be a problem? I lost a lot of blood when I gave birth and needed a few units in theatre and the next day.


----------



## MadameG

Hi Hannah, I think that particular situation varies between clinics, could you call and ask prior to your appointment to ease your mind? I’m pretty confident that the hips are not classed as an inhertiable disease, plus it is sooo common xx


----------



## odineen

Audi - absolutely devastated for you! I've been there so can totally feel your heart break!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I had my consultation today and apart from bloods they are happy for me to share. They took bloods and said that I need my amh to be around 10 to share but they would consider anything above 4. They also so told me that I'm entitled to a NHS round as I've always paid for my treatment   but would have to wait 9 months but they would put me on the list anyway.

SO going to wait to see what my AMH is and will share if it high enough! Bring on the first round of the waiting game!


----------



## Maggie2714

Hi there everyone. Very new to all of this, have spent a few days reading some of your very emotional stories. What’s clear is the amount of incredible amount of support I have seen.  

I have just been accepted to egg share alongside having IVF. Currently waiting to matched to a recipient. The wait in itself is unbearable, I can’t wait to get started. 

Any advice of things I can do to prepare my body and make as many eggs as I can for myself and my recipient? Already taking Pregnacare, eating healthier continuing with exercise etc. 

Thanks


----------



## sm89

Hi Maggie   You are right the girls on here are so supportive. It was a godsend for me as a first timer. What clinic are you with? We had an egg share cycle back in November and are currently 23 weeks with a little boy! Lots of the girls on here got a positive result so hopefully that will continue with you. The only thing we done prior to treatment is took pregnacare conception, ate better and made sure to include lots of protein, and minimised caffeine. How long have you been waiting to be matched? Hope you hear soon 

Odineen - Glad they're happy for you to share so far. Fingers crossed your bloods come back fine, I'm sure they will. Are you considering waiting for the NHS round or are you just going to continue with this cycle? Fingers crossed for you.

Hannah - I can't see any reason why that would stop you from sharing but I'd give them a ring and check just in case.   Hope Finn is doing good.

Hope everyone else is doing good. xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Quick update...Well ladies I'm back...after two empty sacs seen on ultrasounds a week last Thursday (7+4) and Monday (8+1) it looked like we were out HCG only rose from 13,991 to 14,822 in 48 hours. We have been for another scan this morning and one of the Sacs has (since Monday) split into two so there are now 3 sac's and we now have a heartbeat 💗 They have said it's measuring small but surely it's bound to be if it's only just split? Rescan in 2 weeks!! 

Sorry for no personals it's been a crazy mind boggling week! Love to all xx


----------



## odineen

audi that's amazing so do all 3 sacs have heartbeats?


----------



## Audiprincess

No lovely the other two stopped developing so just the one heartbeat 💗


----------



## Maggie2714

Thanks sm89, and congratulations! The advice you have given is exactly what i’m doing, so that is reassuring. We’re getting our treatment in Southampton, had a fantastic experience there so far.

The donor coordinater thinks she’ll have us matched within 2weeks, currently a week in. I have had all tests and completed all paperwork etc so it’s just a waiting game! 

Audi- it sounds like you’ve been on a rollercoaster! Things sound positive for now! Good luck!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Audi - how amazing! I wish you the best of luck for the next scan.

Maggie - similar to Sm89 really. We took Pregnacare conception for a few months before treatment and 100mg of CoQ10 and then when we started stims we took 200mg of it. We stopped alcohol and caffeine during stims, possibly slightly before, can't remember exactly.

I went for my two appointments this week and glad I did it so quickly really. Got a huge shock because my AMH has dropped down from 22.1 to 8 something. Really wasn't expecting to hear that. The blood transfusions weren't an issue so that was good news! Just waiting for the bloods to come back now so probably 4-6 weeks. They did say that it might be tricky to match me though, as expected, with having a mixed race mum but looking so pale and white British!


----------



## odineen

Hannahdaisy what was the time frame of your 2 sets of amh? I’m waiting to hear what mine is and worrying that there is going to be a big decrease


----------



## hannahdaisy

I had it done August 2016 and then last Monday.


----------



## odineen

I just checked to see what mine was in 2014 as I didn’t  pay much attention at the time and it was 11. I’m guessing it’s going to be supper low now and I’ll not get to share   feeling gutted. She said she’d consider above 4 so


----------



## hannahdaisy

When will you get your results? Hopefully it'll be above 4. I suppose not everyone will take a big dip like me! I'm 30 this year and I remember lots of diagrams I've seen show it greatly dipping once you're about 30. Think I just feel really young so I expect to have a high AMH haha. When I saw the egg share nurse she said they think follicle count is a better indicator and mine was good. I had 13 on one ovary and then she could see 8 on the other one but she knew there were more, my tilted uterus was hiding them and she said my ovary on that side was up high.


----------



## odineen

Hopefully at the start of this week. I’m 35 now so home omg mine has tailed off lol


----------



## MadameG

Hannah I’ve seen AMH results go up, down and up again multiple times on here, even though it is supposed to be fixed, so try not to worry about it. Your antral follicle count is fab too  brilliant news that your blood transfusion won’t affect anything! Xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Madame! Really wasn't expecting it. How is the pregnancy going? xx


----------



## MadameG

It’s been pretty stressful as I’ve had huge bleeds from a haematoma in my womb (naughty baby implanting on blood vessels  ) but I’m 14+1 today  xxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Wow, that must be so scary. Has that stopped now? 14+1, amazing!! Will you be finding out the gender?


----------



## MadameG

Yep it’s been horrendous. Currently not bleeding, but the haematoma is still there so could burst again at anytime. Keeps me on my toes and constant knicker watch! We’re staying team cream for now  xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Team cream, I like that  once we got to 16 weeks we were just so curious! Couldn't hold out! Must be amazing to have that surprise when you give birth though.


----------



## Bengal21

Hi All, I hope all is well with everyone. Welcome Maggie   

Hannah, that is interesting what they've said that it might be trickier to match you. I'm still waiting to be matched so I wonder if it's the same for me. I did ask how long it'll roughly take for me to be matched but Poonam just said they are in the process of matching me but that was 10 days ago. Ah well, I guess I'll just have to sit tight and keep healthy in the wait.


----------



## Maggie2714

Congratulations Madame, although it seems like little one is keeping you on your toes already! 

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone.

So I have just had a phone call to say I have been matched to a recipient! I’m
Extremely excited, but it’s all now very real. Nurse appointment and scan next. This is all so new I don’t  really know what to expect! 

I hope everyone else’s traeatment is coming along too!


----------



## sm89

Maggie - Yay so happy you've been matched. It'll go so fast now   Excited for you! Keep us updated.

Bengal - The wait is so hard! I chased up a few times with Diana. FX you will hear soon!  

Madame - Sorry to hear about your haematoma! Sounds awful. Exciting that your 14 weeks now though   so happy for you.

hannah - glad to hear your follicle count is good. AMH isn't everything so try not to worry too much. 

I'm 24+1 today and bump is finally coming along. Consultant appointment tomorrow (not sure why probably just because it is an IVF pregnancy). Everything is going well and generally I feel good apart from feeling pretty tired but I'm not complaining   Movements are still sporadic but hoping that is just due to my placenta being at the front. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - I honestly thought that it might be a flat out 'no' at one point! I'm not in too much of a hurry this time, as long as it's all done by September ideally, but I hope it doesn't take too long for you. I fully remember how I felt at the same point as you, it took up so much of my thoughts and I was so eager to get going, so nervous and excited. A whole mix of things!

Maggie - that's so exciting, congratulations! It'll probably start to get really busy now.

Sm89 - interested to hear what the consultant appointment is about!


----------



## Bengal21

Maggie - that's great news, I'm sure everything will go really quickly now. Are you on the pill already? Or will get you do start that after your nurse's appointment? 

sm89 - I hope the consultant appointment goes well! I'm just being impatient at this point but think I'll chase them up if I don't hear anything this week. 

Hannah - How come you thought they may say no? It really is taking all my thoughts at the moment and constantly wondering when they'll call/email. Actually did they call or email you last time you were matched?


----------



## Maggie2714

Bengal- I started taking the pill today! I really hope things move quickly now, i’m so impatient and really keen to get going. Although I was lucky in being matched fairly quickly, I hope you’re not waiting too much longer, I understand how frustrating it is!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - just sounded like they thought it might be really difficult to find me a match! The egg share nurse put me more at ease about that afterwards though. Now just blood results and AMH to worry about now, always something! That's exactly how I was, I was so emotional and got stressed out about stuff a lot. Lots of tears, I remember that! I got an email, I remember that because I went running around the school to my partner to go and tell her! We're both teachers and work at the same school by the way. They may have tried to call though and I just missed it, can't remember now! If that happens though they'll usually just email you. That's what Poonam did anyway.

Speaking of the pill, I was given a prescription for it at my appointment the other day. That surprised me and made me feel like things were actually happening! Won't need it for a while though. Was thinking about going on it anyway as my last period was not very fun! Might go on it properly after treatment.


----------



## Bengal21

Maggie - Cool, I'm sure you'll start treatment in a few weeks time then. Exciting! Thanks, me too, I feel like I've been waiting years lol! But it's only really been about 10 days since they got all the info they needed off me to match me. 

Hannah - Ah I see! I'm glad the nurse put you at ease though and hopefully it won't be as tricky to match you as expected. Lol! You're so right, always something to worry about! I'm sure all your results will be fine though. So I'll be eagerly checking my emails then haha. 
They gave me a pill prescription at my last appointment too and I collected it that day. It's now sitting in a drawer waiting to be taken!!


----------



## Maggie2714

Hannahdaisy- I’m a teacher too, being on school hols has added to my impatience. Going back to work this will will hopefully give me a distraction (as if!)

I also had the prescription for the pill a few weeks ago, and have had it sat waiting to be used.

I was on the pill before all of this to control my periods (which also were not very nice.) It was the best thing I did will be going straight back on it as soon as all of the treatment (and hopefully pregnancy) are done.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - I will keep you all updated  got the long wait for the bloods to go first though!

Maggie - Ah, another teacher. What do you teach? Haha, I know how you feel, I was working through our last cycle and still just kept thinking about it non-stop. On maternity leave now but very busy with the little man. Quite calm about it all at the moment but we'll see what I'm saying in a few days/weeks! Think I probably will just ask to go on the pill again properly if I have another bad period next time. My first one was ok but then the last one was much heavier and more painful than I've been used to.

We went to a baby show on Saturday and started talking about what we'll do with my frozen embryos in the future. At our appointments last week it was sounding like it would be my partner carrying but she said she was only really saying that in case I didn't want to after what I went through with the labour and recovery. Said she's not really bothered but I want her to be sure. I'm definitely happy to carry again but would just ask for an elective c-section. We had counselling last week with a midwife and then another session for the egg sharing and talked to our consultant and the more I spoke to them about it the more I realise how serious it was. I just hope that going for an elective c-section if I get pregnant in the future will take some of the fear of a repeat performance away. Found out that the hemorrhage happened because my uterus was so tired after being in labour for quite a while and being pumped full of the induction drugs. I also got an infection after my waters being broken 22 hours before he was born and then having all of the internal checks. I think either way, whoever carries, we'll definitely go for more counselling nearer the time. Our counsellor at the Lister was saying that we need to be aware that it could all come flooding back and make us really nervous in the lead up and I think that she's probably right.


----------



## Maggie2714

Hannah- I teach Y3 so little ones a bit of everything, definitely keeps me busy. What about you? Sounds like you went through a lot during the birth of your baby boy. I’m glad it hasn’t put you off doing it again.

My wife and I are both planning to carry a baby each, although with me going first she might change her mind! However we get out family is fine with me though. I thinks it’s a good idea to have some counselling, most certainly no harm in it and anything you can do to reassure yourselves has got to be a good thing. We have 5 additional counselling sessions included in our treatment and will be taking advantage! 

Bengal- I hope you get a match soon, mine took 11 days so hopefully you are getting close. I’m sure the right person is just around the corner. Keep us updated!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Maggie - I'm Year 1 and my partner is Year 6  I've done Year 3 in the past too. We had the same plan too and then as time has gone on I think we've realised that I'm more interested in carrying and she's not too bothered either way. Thought it would be nice for the children to have the opposite too but it really doesn't matter. I was telling her the other day that it feels weird to think that I might never be pregnant again, looks like maybe now I will be! Just don't want her to regret never doing it so she needs to be really sure as we get closer to the time of the next treatment. 

The birth definitely hasn't put me off completely, does make me scared for next time but the babies are just so worth it! Counselling is a good idea and nice to have the sessions included, same as us. Was nice to talk to a midwife for that session last week because she reassured me about a few medical things rather than just the general egg share counselling. She said I'd see a consultant and can have an elective c-section if I want to. Also said that if I go for an elective c-section I don't have an increased risk of a hemorrhage which I was really worried about. Just the same level of risk as any other woman.


----------



## odineen

got my bloods back and I'm good to go. have an appointment to go through plan on 1st may! so excited to get started!


----------



## sm89

hannah - can't believe you're in the process of going again! how exciting. I'm glad that the midwife reassured you that you could have an elective c-section this time around.   Hope Fin is doing good  

bengal - good idea re chasing up. Hopefully you'll hear by the end of this week. When my partner was matched we got a telephone call to let us know. We got the plan by email though. Hope that helps. I'm sure if you missed the call they'd send you an email though.

maggie - I'm sure things will move really quickly for you now. It is such an exciting/nerve wrecking time. We only made use of one counselling session but I do think it was worth it and opened us up to think about things we may not have considered otherwise.

Odineen - Yay! Brilliant news so excited for you  It'll fly by now.

Consultant appointment today was pretty pointless. The consultant said I'd been referred due to it being an IVF pregnancy however she was content that I am not high risk and so I wouldn't need to see her again and would be referred back to midwife care. Other than that just a quick chat about how I was doing. I have an anti natal appointment next week and then 2 wks later have some tests to have done as my dad has diabetes so they have to check my glucose levels. Going to book my 4d scan soon as I've heard around 28 weeks is the best time to get it done & partner is back Friday from a 2 week course so going to get nursery started. All go go!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Bengal21

Hannah- the birth of your son sounds like a lot to go through. I’m glad the midwife put you at ease for the future though, good to know you can have an elective c section if you want and counselling. Hopefully both will help you both feel calmer for future births.  

Odineen- that’s so exciting and close! 

Sm89- in a way it was good that the consultant appointment was pointless, at least you know you’re a low risk pregnancy. 4d scan is exciting! I bet you can’t wait for that and getting the nursery started! 

So I cracked yesterday and chased the egg donation team lol! I’m glad I did because I found out that my info has been passed to a recipient and she’s expecting to hear back from her in the next couple days. So hopefully
the recipient thinks I’m a good match too and I’ll be officially matched by the weekend  

I hope everyone’s good & enjoying the sunshine this week xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - he's good thank you, he had his second set of immunisations yesterday and I was a bit nervous because he reacted with a very high temperature last time but it went well in comparison. Think we're going to pop out for a bit today and enjoy some of this nice weather. Interesting how different areas refer for different things as we were never sent to a consultant for that. The 4D scan will be lovely and so will the nursery. I used to love spending time in there before he was born, sorting all of his things out.

Bengal - brilliant news  hopefully the recipient agrees that you're a good match. Might not be long now at all until you start!

Odineen - very exciting!

Thanks girls. The birth really wasn't a good experience at all and I know that the next one will probably make me even more anxious than you generally are already, but I've heard that elective c-sections are so much calmer and lots of people have really nice experiences. Got a while to recover first anyway, physically and mentally. They also said that my partner could have an elective too if she was the one carrying because of the mental trauma for her too from the birth. She isn't sure what she would do.


----------



## CortneyWil

Hi ladies, is anyone egg sharing with crgw? Just needed a chat!! Thanks


----------



## Bengal21

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. I’ve been matched, which is equal parts exciting and nerve wracking lol! Will be starting the pill tomorrow and just wanting for my plan now. I’m planning on having the scratch this time, has anyone else had it?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news, Bengal! Good luck


----------



## sm89

hannah - I'm glad little Fin is doing better after these immunisations.

Cortney - Sorry we cycled at Lister. Have you tried the clinic's board there might be someone on there that has egg shared but that hasn't joined this thread. Good luck  

Bengal - YAY! Made up you are matched and will be starting soon. It will fly by now  

AFM 26 weeks yesterday and it really is just flying by now. Really enjoying pregnancy so far so think I must be one of the lucky ones! Hope the rest of you are well Xx


----------



## Bengal21

Thanks Hannah and Sm89, I’ve got my plan now too which is even more exciting   I have my first scan on 14th May which is mad! So soon! It’s crazy how nothing can be happening and then all of a sudden everything happens!! 

Sm89 - I’m so glad you’re enjoying pregnancy, can’t believe you’re 26 weeks already, it really has flown by! Feels like yesterday when you told me your test was positive lol! 

Hannah - Any news on your blood tests? 

I hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - I remember that feeling! All of a sudden it all kicked off and we were so busy with injections and scans etc, how exciting for you! Not heard anything back yet, no. It'll be 3 weeks on Thursday and I've heard that some people got the results not long after that so I'll probably be checking a lot from then!

Sm89 - I enjoyed pregnancy too, on the whole anyway! I look forward to hopefully doing it again in the future and getting a sibling for Fin. Good to hear that things are going well.

On Saturday it was a year since egg collection and on Thursday it'll be a year since transfer day. Just amazing, what a year!


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi all,

Been trying to catch up on everyone’s progress! sBarky, sm89 & MadameG - congrats on your pregnancies! 

Odineen & Maggie, how are you getting along with the egg share process?

Bengal, good luck for 14th May!!!

AFM, DP is 2dp5dt today. It already feels like it’s been a week!!! This is our first 2ww, but knew it was going to be a nightmare because of other people’s experiences! It doesn’t help that DP is a very impatient person at the best of times, lol!

J x

P.S. Courtney, I know your post was a while ago, but if you happen to read this - we are with CRGW


----------



## hannahdaisy

Best of luck Disney. The 2ww is really tough. We had a lovely book from Etsy called Me, Myself and IVF and it had a diary to fill in every day, I used to like doing that. I don't think anything will stop you obsessing crazily over it though! The lady that makes them has been through IVF herself and she's updated the book since we did our cycle. Just bought another one for our upcoming cycle and it's even better. Would recommend it for everyone. Thought it would be a nice little thing for the children to look at when they're older too. I've filled in all of Fin's now and put it in his memory box.


----------



## DisneyJL

Thanks hannah. That book sounds great, I will have a look! My mum has already kept a lot of things in a box for memories 😊


----------



## hannahdaisy

No problem  It really is lovely. It has spaces for all the different parts of the process, parts about how you were feeling, spaces for pictures of different things like egg collection day, embryo transfer day, the embryo itself etc. Parts to write down about the protocol and medication, test day, scans...

It was a nice little thing to fill up some time and as I say, I think a nice little thing for them to look at afterwards. Other than that I think I would advise either doing some nice things in the evenings after work or going to bed early! Maybe get into some sort of series on TV that you can binge watch.


----------



## Bengal21

Good luck DisneyJL! The 2ww can be so hard and feel like forever. Like Hannah said, it's good to plan nice things to do in the evenings and weekends. Try to keep yourselves busy. 

Hannah - did you follow up on your bloods?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - no, but been checking my emails quite often today, thinking I might hear back! I will probably leave it until Thursday and then email if I haven't heard anything because I want to know about using their satellite clinic anyway so I can ask about that and then see how things are going with the bloods. How are things with you?


----------



## Bengal21

Hannah- Ah ok, that makes sense. They should be ready any day now anyway. May just prompt them to let you know they are in.  
Things are good, I'm in a bit of denial it's even happening lol! Should only be 5 days left on the pill, have my scratch and baseline scan Monday. Hopefully it'll be fine so I can start stims as scheduled. It's been nearly a year since I've stimmed so feel a bit rusty with it all.  They are keeping me on the same drugs though that should make it easier.  I spoke to my boss about time off for appointments too today.  Have said I have a gynaecological procedure coming up and have a few blood tests before hand. Tried to be as vague as possible. Luckily he was fine with it and just said don't rush to come back after procedure which was good.  Especially as I overstimulated last time and needed a week off, although Lister monitor you a lot better so I expect I'll be all good this time.


----------



## hannahdaisy

I hope so! I'm starting to wonder whether it really will get done before I go back to work otherwise, especially with matching time.  That's good that you were able to be vague. At work we have to give in scans of our letters as proof.  Really, really hope we can time it so that nobody needs to know next time! Not long now then  so exciting for you!


----------



## Bengal21

I'm sure it will be. I was surprised how quickly I was matched so hopefully it'll be similar for you. It would be much easier for you if you can get it done before you go back to work. 
I'm so glad they don;t ask for letter for proof! Really don't want to tell my boss the details, he's not the easiest person to get on with. I literally can't believe I have my baseline on Monday, crazy town!!


----------



## sm89

hannah - hope you hear soon. Don't blame you for wanting it done before you go back to work. Saves all the stress for you getting the time off etc. 

Bengal - Ah can't believe it all starts Monday for you. Exciting times. Keep us updated  

Disney - Thank you. Good luck  . The 2ww is so hard but like the others said, try to keep yourself occupied as much as possible. When is your OTD? 

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## DisneyJL

Hope you hear something soon hannah!

Thanks Bengal, the 2ww really is a killer! Good luck for your scan Monday. 😊

Thank you sm89, OTD is a week today (which is 13dp5dt!!!) However, DP is very impatient & did an FRER this morning & it had a faint line!! It’s visible without squinting & having to hold it to the light, but is still faint, so we are not getting too excited yet. I’m trying to make her wait till Sat to do another to see if it’s darker, but I honestly don’t think she will be able to resist! 😂🙈

J x


----------



## MadameG

Disney that sounds promising!   My clinics’ dates are that long too, just for any late implanters. Exciting!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

...noticed we’re at the same clinic 🤪 xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - yes, very lucky! I will really try to avoid having to give in any letters or give out any details next time. Hoping I'll only have to give one in for the nuchal scan and even then I wouldn't want to!

Disney - promising news  we were told 9dp5dt and even that felt like forever!

Emailed the clinic today and got told that they have my bloods back and GP letter, they're now just waiting for a doctor to sign it off before they can begin matching. Woohoo. Asked about having my scans at the satellite clinic and they said I'd have to pay, didn't really realise that, maybe silly of me!


----------



## DisneyJL

Lol, well that explains it MadameG! I will keep you updated.

Great news about the bloods Hannah, I’m sure you’ll find a match in no time!

J x


----------



## Flipsy

Hannah - never heard of anyone having to pay for scans at a satellite clinic. Unless it’s because you’re egg sharing. Seems strange, that’s what satellite clinic are for.

Maybe ring them direct and ask xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Flipsy - I know, I thought the same thing, nobody ever mentioned paying but then yeah, might be an egg sharing thing. Still, I've spoken to my partner about it and we've said we'll find out the costs and then compare it to the cost of paying at the tube station each time and the tube travel and then weigh it up.


----------



## Bengal21

DisneyJL- Eeek that sounds really promising, fingers crossed for line progression over the next few days! 

Hannah - Yay to bloods coming back! Hopefully you'll be matched quickly and on your way. Strange about having to pay for scans at the satellite clinic though, considering it's all part of one clinic.


----------



## sm89

Disney - Promising news! Fingers crossed that line gets stronger over the next few days. Got everything crossed for you  

hannah - Because we were travelling so far during stimms we were told we could've had scans closer to home but would have to pay. Definitely worth double checking if that is the case though because I know some of the finance stuff with egg sharing was just getting worked out at the time. Glad your bloods are back and hopefully matching wont take too long. 

Madame / FLipsy - How are you both doing?

Bengal - Getting closer to baseline scan day!


----------



## DisneyJL

Thanks Bengal & sm89!

The line is considerably darker this afternoon! 😬😬

Anyone know how soon Clearblue digital will pick up?

J x


----------



## odineen

Disney it tested positive 5d5dt for me but was carrying twins


----------



## DisneyJL

Thanks odineen - we did one yesterday morning & it was positive, 1-2 weeks! 😬


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Disney!!!! xxxxx

Hannah great news that the bloods are back, hope the matching is sorted quickly xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Congrats again Disney 

Thanks Madame, hopefully I'll get some more news this week.  Hope you're well xx


----------



## odineen

Awe congratulations Disney!


----------



## sm89

Yay congratulations Disney


----------



## Bengal21

Congrats Disney, that’s lovely news! 

I had my baseline scan and scratch today. All went well and I got the green light to start stims at the end of the week. Eek!


----------



## DisneyJL

Thank you everyone. Still hasn’t sunk in! 😯

Awesome news Bengal, wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle! 🤞🏼🍀🤞🏼🍀🤞🏼


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news, Bengal, good luck 

I'm waiting to be matched now. I've emailed the satellite clinic and asked for scan prices so just waiting to hear back. Got a feeling it'll be a few hundred pounds and work out cheaper to just go into London on the tube. The main thing though was that I didn't want to have to take my baby into London, so hoping my mum will look after him each time if that's the case!


----------



## Bengal21

Thanks Hannah and Disney.  Will keep you guys updated as I progress. 

Hannah- That makes sense about not wanting to take your baby to the appointments, not the easiest thing to do. Hopefully you'll find a solution either way.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hope so! Going to the satellite clinic would be so much easier now that I have Fin, but at the same time I can't really justify paying lots more to do that!

Hope everyone is good  Fin's just had his third set of immunisations so hoping for a lack of fever this time.


----------



## Bengal21

Did you hear back from the satellite clinic Hannah? 

I'm day 3 of stims today and I'm already feeling uncomfortable in my lower back and super tired.  I don't remember feeling uncomfortable to early on last time. Did anyone else feel anything so early?  Last time I did the long protocol and this time I'm doing the short protocol so perhaps it's quicker to stimulate....Scan in a few days anyway so will know more then. 

Hope everyone is doing well and had a lovely weekend x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - no! *insert eye roll emoji* haha. I got a reply saying that someone was dealing with my question but that was about a week ago. Maybe I'll have to ring them to follow it up.

I've never done stims so can't comment on that. Bit nervous about doing them and being uncomfortable and looking after Fin though. Don't remember my partner being too bad, think it was the day or two after egg collection that bothered her more. Hope your scan shows that it's going well


----------



## MadameG

Bengal I have felt really uncomfortable really quickly after starting stims, hopefully your ovaries are cracking on well  xxx


----------



## Maggie2714

Hi. It sounds like most of you are moving along since the last time I was on here. Hannah- i’m Sure your match is just around the corner! 

I had my drugs delivered on Friday so it’s all very real now. Start injecting on 1st June! Starting to feel worried about it now as it’s getting close and it’s my first time.

Congratulations to those who are currently pregnant!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks Maggie, I've been matched  just need to sort out where I'm having the scans now! Hopefully I'll get the schedule soon so I have an idea of how soon we'll start.

Oh that's exciting, hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## MadameG

Hannah won’t be long until you are cycling! xx

Maggie i think that ivf is both scary and a bit of a doddle at the same time. You do your injections, turn up for scans and the clinic will do the rest  the first injections are the worst (I cried for my first ever one) then after that you’ll be flying xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Madame - how are you doing? 

Yep, my partner was nearly in tears with the first one I think. We spent a long time just looking at it and she couldn't bare to actually inject, kept getting close and then taking it away, but yeah, after that one she was absolutely fine. I also cried about my progesterone injections in the bum, hoping I won't have to do those again!


----------



## Bengal21

Hannah - that's great news that you've been matched! You'll be starting in no time now. I hope someone gets back to you about the satellite clinic quickly though, ringing them to follow up might be a good idea. 

Madame - that's good to know, thanks. Excited and nervous about my first stims scan tomorrow, eek!

Maggie - I agree with Madame it's both scary and easy at the same time. Once you get over the first few injections, it's not too bad.  I was so scared of needles before all of this but now they are like part of the furniture lol! You get used to them surprisingly quickly. Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## Flipsy

Congratulations Hannah xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Flipsy. Hope my recipient is excited too  looking forward to getting the plan through.


----------



## Flipsy

Wish it was me 😬


----------



## Maggie2714

Thanks guys, it’s reassuring being able to talk through others who have been through it. Apologies Hannah for making a mistake, there was quite a lot to try and catch up on! That’s great that you have been matched, it’s such a thrilling feeling.

Those of you who have been through the process before, what side effects did the injections give you. I’m not particularly worried about the actual injecting part but a little apprehensive as to how my body might react. 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## hannahdaisy

No mistakes, Maggie, I got matched the same day that you wrote that 

I didn't take the stims last time so can't comment on that, sorry!

We're good though, thanks. Just waiting for the plan. It's the start of half term now so looking forward to having some good family time, although my partner's away on a residential school trip at the moment so it hasn't started yet for us!


----------



## Bengal21

What protocol are you on Maggie? Long or short? Which drugs are you taking? The side effects really vary depending on the person but also drugs and protocol. I’ve done the long protocol (twice) with buserelin/suprecur to down reg and then menopur for stims. I really don’t get on with buserelin, I can’t sleep, it makes me super fuzzy headed, soo tired & hot flushes day and night. But some people feel hardly anything on it. Menopur is fine though just a bit tired really. 
I’m doing the short protocol this time and it’s so much easier on my body. Straight on to menopur after the pill and now on cetrotide so I don’t ovulate. Haven’t had too many side effects just the bloating and aching around ovary area with all the eggs growing & a bit more sleepy. My tip would just be to keep hydrated, water really is your friend through ivf, definitely helps with the worst side effects. Hope you don’t get too many side effects! 

I had my 2nd stims scan the other day and things are moving along nicely, I have lots of follicles but they just need to grow a bit more. Hoping I’ve had lots of growth over the weekend.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good to hear that it's going well Bengal  when is your next scan?


----------



## Bengal21

My next scan is tomorrow. So hoping I’ve had good growth over they weekend! 
I’m not sure I mentioned it before but my wife is doing IVF at the same time as me (more or less). She has her first stims scan tomorrow too, so double nervous time. We decided to both go because she has low amh and needed to cycle as soon as possible but we know odds of it working aren’t amazing and we’ve been at this for over 2 years now. So thought let’s just both go for it and fingers crossed at least one of us gets pregnant and if both of us get pregnant then that’s an awesome bonus. We are both very tired of ivf so it would be prefect (although we realise a low chance) if it actually did work for both of us now.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh that's good, wondered if it would be Tuesday because of the bank holiday. Oh wow, no I don't think you've mentioned that. Imagine if it worked out for both of you, your babies would be like twins 

I'm really not sure what to think of AMH anymore! Was so shocked when I found out how much mine had dropped but then read things since then about it changing and sometimes going up. Would be interested to see if mine has changed again in a few months time, but probably not so interested that I'd pay for it haha. Are your partner's follicle counts good? The nurse said to me that she thinks that's more important than AMH so I hope she's right!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all

I have egg shared before but was unsuccessful but my recipient was successful I was due to donate again but I was told my job wasn't secure so I cancelled until I knew where I stood...after months of waiting I was told my job wouldn't change so I had cancelled for nothing.
Since then I have been questioning as to whether or not I should donate my eggs again...i handled it very well last time and have never regretted my decision but I'm not sure how I would handle it if the same happened again

I cannot afford a full cycle especially after having 2 failed  (1 fresh 1 frozen) and already having a ds from a previous relationship it's too much of a gamble. 

I'm at a loss as to what to do as now more than ever I really would like another child but I can't see any other way than egg sharing...i haven't even spoke to oh as tbh this decision isn't his and I don't exactly get much support from him and I feel if I open up then I'm just going to have a bit of a meltdown and I don't want to let myself get to that point.

I have also just started a new job which I love but I'm only contracted until August next year and I worry about not being able to get another position because of being pregnant (hopefully) I work in a school and I've worked hard to get to this position 
I'm finding it hard to be able to have a family and a career I feel like Im having to choose 

Sorry for the rant guys but I just felt this would be the best place for me to share my problems and hope that I could get some positive replies 

Good luck to u all on your journeys I hope u get the outcomes u deserve xx


----------



## Bengal21

I know what you mean Hannah, I’m not sure about AMH either. Mine has actually raised slightly in 2 years. But my wife’s follicle count isn’t too high either. Before our last cycle it was 8 and she collected 4 eggs and this time it’s 10 and we shall see how many eggs she collects. We are just praying for good quality all round, whatever the number collected. And babies all round lol! Like you say they’ll be sort of twins lol! 

Loopy, it’s so hard to know what do to. What’s holding you back from sharing? Is it the idea that it might not work again or is it work? I’m sure you’ll be able to get another role even if you are pregnant, if you’re good at what you do that will shine through and an employer will wait for you. If it’s the idea that it won’t work then you have a very good chance for it to work if your recipient got pregnant last time and you’ve been pregnant before. Sounds like you’ve got good eggs and were just unlucky last time. But only you know what is best for you. Did you have a follow up appointment after your last attempt?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bengal thank you for replying

I think what worries me the most is it working for my recipient again and not me and also my job
My headteacher is the 1 that got me the job that I have now and has already done my contract until August 19 even without getting the funding through for the child I'm with (1 to 1 support)

Also I think I would be devastated if it worked for my recipient and not me again and I would feel I had to find the outcome out as I already have a child and they would be related 

At my follow up my consultant said he would have thought atleast 1 of our embryos would make a baby and put it down to bad luck we had 3 blasts at day 5 after 6 mature eggs were injected so we had a good fertilization rate 5 fertilized normally 

I've been trying for 6 years now to have a baby and it's so draining 

Good luck for yours and your wifes scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Bengal21

Loopy, I have that same fear, that it’ll work for my recipient but not for me. I think it’s hard not going into this process without thinking that. It sounds like you had a good follow up and it was just bad luck last time. As hard as that was, it doesn’t mean it will happen again that way. You have a good chance of it working for you this time. 
With work, it can be hard even if you got pregnant naturally to know when the best time is. Sometimes you just have to go for things you want in life and believe that you’ve put the work in for everything to fall into place how it should. It might be difficult but I would talk to my partner if I were you and work out if it’s what you want together. I hope you can come to some sort of decision either way. 

Thanks for the luck! I’ll update tomorrow.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Loopy, personally I would go for a baby over a job. I know it's easier said than done but I just don't believe that the yearning for a baby would ever disappear, whereas you could always get another job. Or if you've been working for your school for a certain amount of time you'd be eligible for maternity pay, unless that doesn't count because it's a temp contract?

I will also be nervous that it'll work for my recipient but not for me and I think that's something that most people in this position would be feeling. I also think now about the fact that my recipient may have a baby using my eggs before I do seeing as I'm freezing them all. That was also a strange thought. At the end of the day though, it's so lovely for the recipient and we'll be so happy for them if we find out that they became pregnant. Being an egg sharer you're doing something really amazing for somebody.


----------



## Maggie2714

Bengal- that is an awesome idea to cycle at the same time. Exciting to think it could work for both of you at the same time! 

Hannah that’s great that you’re getting underway now. I to am at the start of half term- but report writing, so I don’t have that stress when i’m In the middle of treatment.

I’m doing short protocol and  going to be taking Gonal-f and Cetrotide. I have taken my last pill today and have a scan on Friday. So it’s all go from then I suppose!


----------



## Bengal21

Maggie - so exciting! So you should be injecting by the weekend. I’ve much preferred the short protocol. So hopefully like me you won’t get too many side effects, just a bit of tiredness and aching around the ovaries. 

Me and my wife had our scans earlier today. Mine went well, I’ve got about 18 follicles between 11mm-17mm and then another 10 or so under that. They are scanning me again tomorrow because my oestrogen was high with a possible collection on Thursday. 
My wife’s scan wasn’t what we were expecting, it’s only her first stims scan but only 2 follicles have responded so we are wondering whether to convert to iui. We’ll wait till Friday though after 2 more scans & see if anymore have grown. We are both quite disappointed but she’s not out yet!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Maggie - my partner's starting reports today too. She's been away with the kids on a residential so wants to relax but needs to write them. Glad I'm not doing that this year! That's exciting Maggie 

Bengal - wow, sounds like your body is responding really well! Shame about your wife's scan, but as you say, she's not out yet! Hopefully things go well before Friday and then maybe IUI if not.

I've got my plan through which is really good. A bit worried about how close egg collection is to me going back to work. Not worried about how I'll feel as such, just worried that things won't go to plan and that it'll end up being pushed back. Really hoping that things go along smoothly and that egg collection will happen as planned before that date, even if it's the day before!


----------



## Bengal21

Hannah - that's great you have a plan. Are you starting soon? Hopefully it'll all be smooth so you can have collection before you go back to work. 

I had to have another scan and blood test today because my estrogen was a little high yesterday. I've had a bit more growth of all the follicles and collection has been scheduled! I'm borderline whether they think I'll overstimulate so have 2 trigger options and will wait to hear later after they've had my blood results back which drug I'll trigger with. They also said my progesterone was a little high so there's a chance it may have to be a freeze all cycle. Again I'll find out later today with the blood results. Hoping it's not a freeze all but I want the best chance so if that's the best chance then we shall go with it.  So all a bit crazy over here and was given a million instructions lol that I hope I can remember!


----------



## Maggie2714

Bengal- I have everything crossed for both you and your wife. Fertility is a funny thing- we can try and second guess what might happen but anything is possible, just stay positive and go with it. I’m sure if it does end up a freeze all cycle for you it will be for the best. 

Hannah- i’m glad you have your plan. How close is egg collection to when you’re due back to work? I understand the added stress but you have to put work second in these situations. Is there anyway you’re employers could support you with a few extra days off? Hopefully they understand the physical and emotional rollercoaster you’ll be dealing with? 

I have only managed to write about three reports as all I can think about is the treatment. Planning out when I ‘might’ be pregnant from my provisional egg collection date (13 June) etc. It’s so obsessive and so consuming!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bengal congrats on your scan that's fab news and your wife may well just be a slow responder hopefully at the next scan you will see some more follies xx

Hannah congrats on being matched...its all go now xx

Thank for your replies...i decided to message my oh and explain how I felt yesterday and I never even got a response he then never come straight home either and didn't tell me where he had gone and about 2 hours later he said and I quote 'where did that message come from earlier about a baby' I said that's how I feel and what I want and I never got a response...so we aren't really talking and I am torn as to what to do...i remember being in your situations now and it's so exciting getting closer to achieving your dreams I wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - starting the pill once my period arrives, which is hopefully soon, and then maybe starting stims in about 3 weeks. Oh wow, sounds crazy but at least you know you're very close to egg collection now!

Maggie - at the moment egg collection is scheduled for 5 days before I'm due back so really can't afford for it to be held back too much. It happened a lot with my partner's cycle and we were in a real panic about it which wasn't nice at all, don't want to feel like that again. I really don't know about anymore time off considering I've already taken 6 months! Will just see how it's all going and worry about it if things start to fall behind I suppose. I really don't blame you for not getting much report writing done, thoughts about treatment really do take over!

Loopy - thank you. I think it sounds like you need to have a proper conversation about it, maybe give him a bit of time to think.


----------



## Bengal21

Thank you guys, I had a call from the clinic (a consultant called me which freaked me out!) but all is ok. My blood results were good, so I’m good to trigger as normal and they are happy for me to do a fresh transfer. Eek! All a bit crazy but happy to carry on as planned.  

Hannah- that’s so soon!  

Loopy- I agree with Hannah, it sounds like you need a proper conversation with your oh. Hopefully if you can talk it through he might understand it better.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news, Bengal!


----------



## Maggie2714

Hi everyone. How are you all doing? 

Bengal- when was/is your collection and transfer day? That’s great that you are anle to do a fresh transfer! Very exciting! 

I started stims  this morning, was much better than I thought. 

In your experiences, how long was it before you started getting symptoms (if any?). And what did you do about exercise? I want to keep as active as I can for as long as I can, but don’t want to jeopardise anything.

TIA.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - I've been wondering the same thing, hope it went well 

That's good Maggie. I think exercise should be fine so long as you feel well. Your abdomen may start to feel a bit tender etc and then you might want to lay off a little bit. I'm not 100% about this though so hopefully someone else will answer too!


----------



## MadameG

Maggie I’ve had really achy ovaries really fast on some cycles and then not felt much until I’ve triggered on others (like when I was hospitalised with ohss  ). With exercise it depends what you do as you need to be careful not to risk twisting an ovary. I would double check with your clinic. You might feel quite tired from the stims anyway and need a bit of a rest. When’s your first stims scan? xzxx


----------



## Bengal21

Hey all! Sorry I’ve been a bit quite, it all went crazy in my house!! I triggered Tuesday and then my wife triggered Wednesday and it’s been none stop egg collections and waiting for embryology calls since! We decided to carry on with the ivf cycle and not convert to iui with my wife on advice from the clinic. Which we are both really glad about. She collected 3 eggs, 2 mature and both fertilised. She’s going to transfer tomorrow (day 3) just crossing our fingers they are both looking good quality!! 
Am I allowed to say how many I got etc on here? Not sure about the rules. But anyway it’s going well for me so far and we’re heading for a blast transfer. 

Maggie- How are you getting on? How are you doing with the injections? With exercise I’d go with what your body is telling you. If you feel ok then go from it. I wouldn’t go at 100% effort but don’t stop if you feel good. I kept to lots of walking mostly.


----------



## MadameG

Bengal busy week in your household! How are you both feeling? Enjoy seeing your embies tomorrow  yes how many did you get? Just don’t reveal identifiable information publicly is a good rule of thumb xxx


----------



## Bengal21

Ah ok, thanks for the clarification Madame. 
I got 28 eggs, which everyone was super surprised at including me! And from my 14, we got 8 fertilised and today (day 3) they are all top quality. So crossing my fingers tightly that I get a few good blasts and some to freeze. 
Thank you, I can’t wait to see our little embabies go back into my wife tomorrow. Then I’m transferring Tuesday & cautiously excited for it. 
The clinic were quite worried I’d get ohss and gave me caborgoline to hold it off. So far so good, I’ve had achy ovaries and some twinges but considering I somehow got so many eggs I’m feeling good.


----------



## MadameG

Wow that’s a haul and a half! Keep an eye on your pee output and bloating levels. Especially once you get your bfp next week  how exciting!!!! xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh wow, Bengal! 28, not surprised that you're feeling achy! Hope today and tomorrow go well  some frosties would be great, sounds like you've got a good chance of getting some.

I started taking the pill yesterday so need to call the clinic and let them know.


----------



## sm89

Wow seems like a lot has been going on lately! I've been on holiday so only just catching up with everything!

Bengal - Already spoke to you but well done on your 28 eggs! That's brilliant. Glad you had a good number doing well on day 3. Fingers crossed for you for Tuesday. Keep yourself occupied during the 2ww if you can, it's a godsend! Good luck to your wife too. Hope it goes well for her and hope you both get your BFPs!

hannah - cant believe you'll be stimming so soon! Exciting, will be lovely having a little sibling for Finn.

Maggie - It was my partner that stimmed but she started feeling a little bloated and uncomfortable after a few days. Nothing too bad though. Hope you are doing ok.

loopy - sorry you're going through a difficult time at the moment. Hope you're able to talk it through soon  

Madame - How are you getting on?  

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope everyone else is well. It's all systems go for us now 9 weeks to go so going to very busy getting last baby bits sorted!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - 9 weeks is going to fly by! How exciting! Thanks, really hope we manage to get a few good quality frosties that will give us the sibling(s)! Told my partner to tell our headteacher today so that she's prepared for her needing a day off soon to come with me for egg collection. Really didn't want to tell anyone at work but can't really get out of that one.


----------



## Bengal21

Aw thanks all! Still can’t believe that I got so many. Really hope my recipient has had good news so far with hers too. I’m keeping an eye on myself and making sure I’m hydrated, drinking lots of water and coconut water. 
We are off to the clinic shortly for my wife’s transfer eek! They called this morning and said we’ve one good quality and one top quality. They are advising that we wait and only put one in because of the high risk of twins but we are pretty sure we’ll put the 2 back today. I know it sounds mad but we’ve been on this road for so long that we just feel like we should go for it. And really there’s no guarantee it’ll work for either of us even with good quality embryos on board. 

Hannah- Yay! You’re off the starting block, not long till you be in full swing. Did you sort of the satellite clinic thing? 

Sm89- Wow only 9 weeks left!! Can’t wait to see pics of the little one when he arrives.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - good luck with transfer 😊 it’s so amazing seeing the little embryos isn’t it!

No, never did hear back from the satellite clinic and tempted to just sack them off if I’m honest! Not given me a great impression, not that I was able to email the fertility part directly though, so can’t blame them. Dunno, maybe I should write another email or ring and complain!


----------



## sm89

Bengal - Good luck for your wife's transfer. Fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you. One good and one top quality embryo sounds good!   You are right, after what you've both been through I think I'd have made the same decision. Everything crossed for you both! Keep us updated  

Hannah - It's a shame you can't be seen in the satellite clinic. I was offered a local clinic for my scans but it would've worked out more expensive than travelling to Lister and I thought at least I feel confident there that everyone knows where we are up to etc. Talking of siblings we have to order more D/S soon for the future. Downfall of not having any frosties I suppose but want to get it boxed off asap. I think next time I will carry using my own eggs so may not need IVF as my AMH and FSH results were good last time, although I know they can decline quite rapidly in time. We'll see. How is Finn doing?


----------



## hannahdaisy

I was curious about what the price difference would be and heard that they potentially do evening appointments which might have been better but oh well. I felt the same too, that I still kind of preferred the idea of the Lister dealing with everything. Oh that's good about the d/s, better to be sure that you have it there ready and make sure it won't run out or anything. Yes, I'm not sure what happened with my AMH, dropping from around 22 to 8! I was feeling a lot more confident about this cycle until I heard that but hoping it will all be ok, the clinic obviously have faith so I'm putting my trust in them!

Fin is good thanks, getting so big and learning lots of new things. He's been laughing for a while now and that's lovely  only a few weeks until we start weaning, crazy how fast it's all going! Hope your holiday went well


----------



## Maggie2714

Woah! So many exciting things since I was in here last! I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry not to reply to everyone individually. 

Bengal- that is incredible! Good luck to the both of you with your transfers so soon! Can’t wait to hear how it’s gone.

Thanks everyone for your advice, I have been exercising but taking it easy. First stims scan is on Friday, another Monday with provisional egg collection next Wednesday.

Starting to feel a few subtle effects but nothing too unmanageable. I start the Cetrotide injections on Wednesday so might feel some more effects then.

I’m so excited for you all and can’t wait to hear more news- it really does make me feel good!


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies, 

Hope you dont mind me popping in! I was on this forum back in 2016 (3rd egg share resulted in my now 16 month old son). I am about to start another cycle tomorrow (short protocol).

Hope everyone is well...not sure where everyone is at in here as theres so many pages lol to read but gl to those triggering/collecting and transferring at the mo!!

Recognise a couple of names - Loopy and madameg! how are you both?? xxx


----------



## sm89

hannah - yes the clinic know what they're doing and if they're not concerned then you should be fine. Glad to hear Finn is doing good. My holiday was lovely thanks. Now we're back we're getting all of our last bits and getting house sorted ready for him to arrive. And trying to decide on a name! We still can't choose it is so hard! When do you go back to work?

Maggie - Good luck with your first stimms scan on Friday! Hope it all goes well. I take it you're doing short protocol then? Fingers crossed for you 

Hi Bevvy - Good luck with your new cycle! Hope it all goes well for you. What clinic are you with?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Bevvy - good luck with your next cycle  we egg shared last year and have a baby boy who is almost 5 months old. I'm just starting a freeze all cycle now while on maternity leave so that I don't need time off work.

Sm89 - choosing a name was so tricky! We had a girl's name sorted but just couldn't decide on a boy's one. We said it'll be typical that we'll have another boy next time and will have absolutely no idea what to call him! Sticking with the girl's name though so if we find out we're having a daughter that'll be one less thing to think about! Ah it's all just so exciting isn't it, you really don't have long now. I'm due to go back to work mid-July, just for two weeks and then it's the summer holidays.


----------



## bevvy82

hi sm89 and daisy- thanks for the welcome. im at herts and essex fertility clinic (previous cycles at bourn hall) . how about you?

Congrats on your little one Hannah! bit scary doing it all over again! hope ur freeze cycle goes well. xxx


----------



## sm89

Hi Bevvy - I cycled at the Lister clinic in London and am now 31 weeks pregnant. This forum was a lifesaver for me! Good luck for your cycle hope it goes well - keep us updated  

hannah - we've finally whittled it down to 3 just got to decide. I want to make my decision before we go in as we're both procrastinators and if we don't I'm sure he'll be one of those unnamed babies! Ha ha. It's such a difficult decision! Ah that's not too bad then! Plus you might be going off again soon


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - it's so tricky isn't it! Such a big decision. There were names I really liked but my partner wouldn't let me have them so that's what also made it harder. My friends were trying to choose between some names and they went for a few days using each name whenever they talked to/about the baby and just saw what felt better. Haha, a year, at least, until an FET. After what we went through my body definitely needs a rest! Sure that year will fly by though!

Bevvy - thank you very much! I'm also at the Lister


----------



## bevvy82

aww congratulations hun!! thats great news. hope your pregnancy has been going well! do you know what ur having? x


----------



## sm89

Thanks Bevvy! Yes I'm having a baby boy. Really excited now just got to get the last bits sorted before he arrives. It seems to have went super quick since hitting the 3 month mark. 

Yes Hannah agree it's a massive decision. I'm lucky in that me and my partner both like the same type of names so there's not been any major disagreements, we just can't choose between a few that we both like. I'm sure we will get there in the end. I just want to have made the decision by at least the end of this month in case we go early! Aw I dont blame you, you really went through it with the last birth however at least this time you'll be having an elective c section and hopefully that'll help with your worries given your past experience. It definitely will fly by! 

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Bengal21

Hannah - That's so bad that they didn't get back to you. I would complain, terrible service.  You'll be well looked at the Lister though, the OD nurses are fab. 

Bevvy - Good luck with your cycle! 

Maggie- How are you feeling? Good luck with your first stims scan. 

So we have both transferred now, my wife transferred two on day 3 and I transferred a blast yesterday.  They did advise us to culture my wife's to blast and just transfer one but we went with our gut feeling and did both on day 3. The nurse was lovely and said there was no wrong answer.  It was a bit of a painful transfer for my wife but over fairly quickly and then we were both on cloud nine  .  Then yesterday I had my transfer which was nice and smooth, plus I have 5 frozen good quality blasts! Was totally blown away when they told me. I can't believe how lucky I am and how well this cycle has gone. I hope my recipient has similar good news yesterday too.


----------



## sm89

Bengal - Lovely news. Fingers crossed for the both of you. When do you both plan on testing? Brilliant that you've got 5 frozen too! Made up for you both after what you've been through with previous cycles. Got everything crossed


----------



## MadameG

Bengal congrats on the double pupo!! Nice bunch of Frosties there too. Wishing you a nice smooth tww and beyond! xxx

Bevvy how exciting that you’re cycling again, can’t belive that your little one is that old already   I’m really good thanks, I’m 21+4 with a team cream singleton    xxxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - aww, I know, the OD nurses were lovely last time, just means that I need to make sure that my mum can look after Fin whenever I have a scan. Oh well! Congrats on being PUPO  great news about the frosties too, I know the Lister are very picky with which ones they freeze, and rightly so, I trust their judgement, so they must be really good quality. Well done you!


----------



## Bengal21

Thanks ladies, it’s all still a bit surreal for me and can’t believe what a great cycle I had. I’m 2dp5dt and I’m not really a symptom spotter because I know my progesterone is nice and high so can give you lots of ‘pregnancy’ symptoms. But OMG I felt absolutely awful this morning. Firstly I woke up last night with a really sharp pain on the right side of my uterus and then didn’t sleep too well with funny cramps. Then I woke up with such bad cramps in my uterus and tops of legs it felt like af was starting and like I couldn’t stay in bed one more minute I was so uncomfortable. I got up and had a massive hot flash, felt sick, my face was white and I was shaking. Chucked myself back on my bed because I thought I was going to faint and got my wife to get me water. After sipping water for a while I felt a bit better, everything has now subsided by about 80% now. Was soo weird! I’m guessing still it’s just high progesterone but I’ve never experienced that before! (Sorry for rambling, had to get that out somewhere lol!)


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - hopefully these are all good signs. It's so hard not to symptom spot! The main thing I remember from my cycle was the day before OTD and I suddenly felt so ill. Another member of staff took my temperature and it was high and I felt really sick. I had to leave class and spend a while just sitting in the staff room with some water. Those cramps might be the embryo burying in


----------



## sm89

Bengal - Fingers crossed they are positive signs!    Keep yourself occupied to keep your mind from symptom spotting/testing. Glad you're feeling a little better now. How is your wife doing?


----------



## Bengal21

That’s interesting about what happened to you Hannah. I’m thinking it’s way too early for any symptoms for me though. Trying not to symptom spot really, just felt like crap this morning. 
My wife is doing good SM89, she’s feeling crampy too. But again we’re putting it down to progesterone. This is her first 2ww so she is finding it so hard to not think about anything but the embabies on board. She now gets why I went a little mad the 2 other times I’ve been in the tww lol!


----------



## sm89

Oh the 2WW is the absolute worst! I tried to just keep myself occupied as much as possible. Watched loads of films and work kept me busy. I was actually quite good and didn't test until the evening before OTD and that was because I had my driving test the next day and interview the day after so wanted my head clear for those. If you can wait I definitely would. Saves the worrying if it's not a strong positive. Got everything crossed for you both


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - may have been something to do with being pregnant but may have just been something else random, who knows, but you just can't help but symptom spot! The 2ww really is a crazy time, have you got many things planned?


----------



## Bengal21

It's definitely best to keep busy during the tww. I have things planned over the weekend but nothing next week so that will be a hard week.  Will have to just watch lots of films like you sm89. I've cracked and tested before otd for my past 2 cycles and regretted it both times, so really going to try to wait till test day this time so there's no ambiguity either way.


----------



## Maggie2714

I hope you’re feeling better Bengal. I can’t imagine how you and your wife are feeling having never gone through it. But i hope you are both keeping each other’s minds off things as best you can. I thinks it’s wise not to symptom spot, i’m Only stinking for the first time and i’m constantly relating any little twinge or change to the meds, so think i’ll Be bad when it comes to the 2ww! Have you got a load of things planned to keep you both busy? We’re planning to make a list... not sure if we’ll be able to stick to it though! 

I hope everyone else is good too!


----------



## hannahdaisy

I bought a book from Etsy, an IVF diary which I think I've mentioned in here before. It's called Me, Myself and IVF by Bear Faced Prints. I made one for Fin and I've ordered another one for this cycle because it's such a lovely keepsake. Anyway, point being, the seller puts a little card in there with a list of 14 things to do over the 2ww which was a nice little extra.

Is stimming going well Maggie? I have my baseline scan in a few days.


----------



## Maggie2714

Just seen all my typo’s in last message! Oops! Must take more care. 

That’s a lovely idea Hannah, I’ll definitely take a look. Stimming is going well so far, had a scan this morning. I currently have 22 follicles between 8-12mm. Have another on Monday then hopefully egg retrieval on Weds. I’m starting to feel a little bloated today, but i’ve done well with very few other symptoms. I hope your baseline scan goes well, then it’ll be back in the stims.


----------



## hannahdaisy

That sounds really positive  thank you, hoping I won't have many symptoms to report either!


----------



## Maggie2714

So how is everyone doing? 

I’m a little concerned. My scan on Friday was good and things were developing as they should, and we’re looking on track for a Weds EC. Yesterday, I felt a bit more bloated than I had done before and felt a few cramps, and was pretty tired. 

Today though- NOTHING! I feel completely normal, which has got me panicking that I have ovulated (it can happen so I have read). I just have a bad feeling that at my scan tomorrow there is going to nothing there.

Has anyone ever experienced similar?


----------



## MadameG

Your ovaries are probably just sitting a little more comfortably now, try not to worry  it’s extremely unlikely that you would have ovulated, plus you would probably have had crazy ovulation pains with the number of follicles! They need to be over 20mm to ovulate and yours weren’t near that at your last scan xx


----------



## Maggie2714

Thanks MadameG- I know i’m Probably just overthinking. I thought I was coping well both physically and emotionally, today is a bit of a hiccup on the emotional front! Will try and be positive for tomorrow. 

I hope you are well.


----------



## MadameG

IVF is tough so don’t be too hard on yourself. Have a lovely relaxing evening   I’m good thanks just shattered! xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi ladies, how is everyone getting on?

I have my baseline scan later today and all has seemed fine except I've seen blood twice now when I've been to the toilet this morning. I'll tell the nurses/sonographer but have any of you experienced this? I've been on the pill for 10 days now. It wasn't like period blood and there wasn't loads of it but still, I wasn't expecting to see any and now I'm concerned that this will slow things down.


----------



## Bengal21

I had lots of spotting on the pill Hannah and it was fine. If anything I think it just made my lining thinner which was good. Let the nurse know but I'm pretty sure it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh thank you Bengal! I read online that spotting is common during the first few months but didn’t know if it’d make any difference to the cycle. I’ve been on the pill a few times in the past and don’t remember ever spotting before, strange!

How’s everything going?


----------



## Flipsy

Good luck Hannah x


----------



## Maggie2714

I also had lots of spotting whilst on the pill. First thing I did was call my clinic and they said it’s common and not to worry at all! 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you ladies 😊 the sonographer said it was common so all was fine in that sense, just as you say! Ovaries were fine so starting down reg tonight. Lining was a bit thick though, stopping the pill today so they hope that the bleed will sort that out, having another scan before stims just to check. Really hope all will be ok coz I don’t have much leeway between proposed EC and going back to work 🤞🏻


----------



## Maggie2714

Hi everyone. How are you all doing?

Hannah- how’s the down regging going? 

I had my egg collection this morning. They got 10 eggs, but just had a call to say only 7 are mature. That means my egg share is cancelled and I keep them all.

I’m pretty devastated, one egg away from a successful egg share. I can’t stop thinking about the poor woman who has been told her cycle is cancelled because I didn’t produce enough. I know there is nothing I could have done, but I can’t help feeling like I have let her down!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Maggie. Down reg was not fun yesterday! Woke up with a headache and was just soooo tired, felt a bit sick too. Gave in and took paracetamol in the end, had to do the same this morning too.

Oh wow, sorry to hear that Maggie. Strange how each clinic is different. As far as I'm aware that would've been fine at our clinic because they share them out before checking whether they're mature or not, so you each just would've got 5. Do you now have to pay for the cycle?

I know it's tough and you're feeling some guilt, but as you say, you can't have done anything different. How are your little embies doing today?


----------



## Maggie2714

Aw sorry you’re feeling rubbish. Hopefully the painkillers are helping, and you feel better. How long does the down regging last for? Not too long I hope! 

My clinic say that you need a min of 8 mature eggs to share, so literally one short. Out of my 7, 4 have fertilised normally, which is good. We don’t have to pay for the rest of the cycle, policy is that because I committed to sharing I pay a fixed fee and if the sharing part falls through (as in my case) the clinic pay the difference. 

Now we wait for a phone call on Monday morning to tell us if they’re going back in on Monday or Wednesday so fingers crossed all is good over the rest of the weekend.


----------



## hannahdaisy

I started down reg on Wednesday, 2 sniffs twice a day, and all being well next Wednesday I'll start stims and reduce to 1 sniff twice a day. So 7 days.

Ah, completely different then. We don't pay anything (apart from extras like donor sperm and ICSI etc) but if we didn't produce enough eggs you can either see if the recipient wants to share less than 8, give them all to the recipient and try again or keep them all but then you pay.

4 embryos sounds good  hopefully they're all continuing to grow well.


----------



## Bengal21

Well done on your egg collection Maggie. That’s a shame that it was one egg short to share but great you’ve got 4 embryos to work with. Wishing you lots of luck! 

Down reg is the worst Hannah, I hope you’re feeling better today. Lots of water helps, especially smart water & coconut water for the electrolytes. Fingers crossed you have a smooth ride to stims now. 

Sadly for me and my wife we both got negative tests. We are both in complete disbelief after transferring such great embryos. Unfortunately that’s just the way IVF goes some times. So confused as to what to do next. What tests to do, when to try again etc. It’s all just mad and pretty devastating!


----------



## MadameG

Bengal I’m so sorry hunny   Was today your OTD? Take some time for yourselves, it’s royally pants. Have you got a follow up booked in? xxx

Hannah DR is grim, not too many sniffs to go until stims! Plenty of water and rest when you can xxx

Maggie I’m sorry that you didn’t get enough to share but there’s nothing you could of done. You never know how many eggies are waiting until e day and everyone reacts so differently to meds. Sending positive vibes to the Fab Four xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh Bengal, gutted for you  are you booked in to talk to a consultant? You have some frosties don't you?

Thanks Bengal and Madame, will try and keep up with the water. Rest is unlikely but I'll do my best! 

How are you feeling Madame? xx


----------



## Bengal21

My OTD was Thursday and my wife’s was yesterday. Not booked my follow up appointment yet but will do Monday. I do have frosties but my wife has low AMH so we are wondering whether to try to get her pregnant first before using them. It’s all a bit up in the air at the moment to be honest. Hopefully our consultant appointment will help to guide us in the right direction but to be honest follow up appointments never really answer that many questions for me.


----------



## MadameG

Bengal big hugs. If your wife is going to use your frosties, then there isn’t a rush timewise as amh only matters when you’re producing eggs. Hopefully you get some guidance xxxxxx

Hannah, I’m good thanks just need to rest a bit more. Somebody is stealing my energy   xxxx


----------



## Bengal21

No I meant using her eggs and using the frozen embryos at a later date, either in me or my wife. Because of her AMH we have already been told that if we ever want to use her eggs (which ideally we’d like at least one bio child each) then we need to use them asap. We definitely can’t afford another IVF cycle but pondering whether to try a few iui’s to at least give her eggs a chance. Hopefully the follow up will give us a clearer idea.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Aww Madame, I bet! Get the rest in while you can 

Bengal, definitely see what comes out of the follow up then and what they think will give you a better chance. What is her AMH? My partner's was lower than mine and that's why we decided to use hers first. Then recently we found out that mine has dropped even lower than what her's was  made me much more nervous about my cycle.


----------



## sm89

Bengal - I've already spoken to you but so gutted for you both. Really hope that the follow up appointment can give you some answers and direction on where to go next. Look after each other 


Maggie - Sorry you didn't get enough eggs to share. I know you feel bad but it's completely out of your control. It is good that you don't have to pay for a full cycle, that would've just been added stress that you don't need right now. Good luck for your phone call today, fingers crossed it is good news for you  


Madame - Glad you're doing well   How far along are you now?


Hannah - Hope DR isn't too bad. Good luck with the stimms, make sure you have plenty of water etc


----------



## jade.richardson01

Hi everyone! I've just joined so please bare with. This might not be the right thread so if not please let me know! I am looking for feedback on the Lister Clinic and also general feedback re egg sharing. I am going to donate my eggs for a round of IVF but I'm so worried I won't have enough eggs or if they can't collect them for some reason! I'm 32 and quite healthy. Also how successful is it? I am seeing a lot of success stories on here and always thought it was really hard!?


----------



## Maggie2714

Bengal- really sorry to hear your news. Like you said it shows how unpredictable IVF can be. I hope you have had the chance to think about what to do next. I hope you’re doing ok.

I hope everyone else is good! 

Sm8- we had 4 fertilised normally. Today (day 3), there was one strong contender, and two weaker ones. We have had the stronger one transferred this morning and the other two are being given the chance to get to blastocyst to (hopefully) be frozen.

Welcome Jade. Every clinic is different. I have literally just gone through this, I had 18 good sized follicles. From that 10 eggs were retrieved, only 7 were mature. This meant my egg share was cancelled as my clinic require 8 mature eggs to be able to share. I was devastated, and still think about what heartache that may have caused someone. It is something you just can’t second guess. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## KDJay

Hi Jade we Successfully egg shared at the Lister and I know quite a few people that have in real life and also through ff and everyone I know has been successful, it’s a great clinic!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Jade 

Last year my partner egg shared at the Lister. We got pregnant and now have a 5 month old baby boy and we were told that her recipient was successful too so that was lovely news. I'm now down regging, getting ready to do my own egg share cycle. We went to the London Women's Clinic first and something just didn't feel right. We spoke to one of our friends and the Lister was recommended, we went to an open evening and loved it.


----------



## Bengal21

Maggie congratulations on your transfer! Wishing you all the luck that the little one on board snuggles on for the next 9 months!! 

Jade I just cycled at the Lister and I can’t recommend them enough. The egg donation nurses are fab and so lovely! I really feel looked after there. My cycle wasn’t successful but I got the best numbers I’ve ever had plus I got frozen embryos which I’ve never had before. 

Hannah my wife’s AMH is 2.5 so we are really working against the clock unfortunately. I really wish we could afford another ivf cycle for her but after a reciprocal round and this round we are tapped out for a good 6 months. That’s why we are considering an iui for her just to give her a chance sooner. 

We have booked our follow up appointment for next Monday so we shall see what our consultant recommends. Hopefully she’ll have some good idea for us. 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## sm89

Hi Jade,

We done a cycle at Lister last November and were successful. I'm now 33 weeks pregnant. The Lister were brilliant, really can't fault anything about them. Everything was so clear and organised and everyone was lovely. Would definitely recommend. 

Maggie - Fingers crossed for you! In the end we had one strong embryo, and two weaker. Unfortunately the weaker ones could not be frozen and I was gutted, but it does only take one and for us that 1 worked so hopefully it'll be the same for you!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Maggie - must've missed the part about you having transfer. Congratulations, hope the wait til OTD goes quickly for you!


----------



## sm89

Hope everyone is doing ok. Very quiet on here lately.

Maggie - How is your 2ww going?


----------



## hannahdaisy

I thought the same thing! Also was wondering about Maggie too.

Bengal - did you have your follow up?

I'm on day 6 of stims. Feeling a bit achy, looking a bit bloated, not great when you want to wear nice things in this weather! Sonographer could see 16 follicles on one ovary and 6/7 on the other so hopefully going well.


----------



## sm89

Hope she's doing ok and Bengal hope your follow up goes well.

Oh I feel you about the weather Hannah. I know its lovely having good weather but my god I'm uncomfortable in it. Luckily my workplace is nice and cool and I'm in work all week when the heatwave is on so it's only evenings to contend with where i'm mostly busy getting baby stuff sorted anyway. Have a work conference away tomorrow so off to stay in a hotel tonight and relax which should be nice.

That's great follicle numbers, hopefully that means good egg numbers. Hope Finn is doing good. When are you set for e/c?


----------



## Maggie2714

Hi everyone. 

Hannah that’s a great number of follicles, hopefully there’s lots of eggs getting ready too! I hope you’re keeping the symptoms at bay and keeping hydrated. 

SM8 I hope you’re coping ok! Not that I’m complaining about the weather, but you must be suffering. Glad you’re work place is nice and cool. 

I have been finding the 2ww really hard. Been pretty emotional as none of our embryos were strong enough to freeze. OTD is Sunday, i’m Feeling quite apprehensive though. I have had no symptoms, which I know can mean anything. I just have that feeling that it’s going to be negative. Time is going sooo slowly.


----------



## sm89

Maggie - Sorry you're finding the 2ww difficult. It really is such an emotional time. I was in the exact same position as you as none of my other embryo's were good enough to freeze too. It does only take the one so keep your chin up. I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - thanks, the sonographer said it looks like there should definitely be enough to share so just hoping that she's right! Ah I know, I'd love to be sitting out there and catching a tan but Fin doesn't really like it too much so we're going out every day but just for little walks and stuff. I asked about EC yesterday and she said possibly Monday but doubtful, more likely Tuesday or Wednesday. Hoping it's Wednesday to be honest because my parents are away Sat-Tues, typical!! Not sure who'd look after Fin and it specifically says not to bring children on that day.

Maggie - thanks, I've been making sure I get at least 2L a day, but then finding I'm not doing fantastically on the extra protein because the water is filling me up! Oh I know that the 2ww is so hard but your little embryo is in the best place. It's definitely a shame to hear that none of the others were able to be frozen, but have faith in that one that was put back. I don't think I had many symptoms or anything until the day before OTD when I suddenly felt sick and got a temperature. Not even sure if that was related to it either. Hang in there! xx

The clinic called me yesterday and said my bloods came back a bit high so I need to reduce my stims. Was on 300IU of Merional and I've gone down to 175 now. Hopefully all is well in there! Back in again tomorrow.


----------



## Bengal21

Hey all! 
Maggie, the 2ww is really hard, as much as you try not to symptom spot it is hard not to, whether you have symptoms or not. It’s rubbish because you really can’t tell either way. Hang in there and try to keep positive about the little one on board! 

Hannah, sounds like you’re doing really well with all those follicles. Fingers crossed it’s a Wednesday collection so your parents can look after Finn. 

Sm89, I hope you’re staying nice and cool in this weather!  

I had my follow up appointment on Monday and it was actually pretty useful. Our doc looked at both mine & my wife’s cycle individually and made recommendations for each of us. To sum up our next steps we are going to focus on my wife & her eggs and do a few iui’s with her.  The success rates for iui’s and ivf collecting 2/3 eggs is quite similar. So she’s having a hycosy to check her tubes next week and then we’ll plan the timing of the iui. We’ll then use my frozen embryos when we need to, after all they are frozen in time so no rush to use them.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bengal - glad that your consultation was useful. Wishing you all the best 

AFM - went for my scan on Friday and she could see 13 follicles on one ovary and 9 on the other that were worth measuring and lots of smaller ones. Got the plan through to trigger tonight and have EC on Monday, butttt, then got a phonecall last night to say my oestrogen was too high and not to take my injection and to come back for another blood test. Went back today and had more bloods done, been told no injection and no trigger because my levels have gone up despite not having any injections. Have to back again tomorrow now, ahhhh. Been given cabergoline too because I'm now high risk for OHSS


----------



## MadameG

Hannah sorry to hear that you are at ohss risk, at least they are monitoring you really closely. Cabergoline tends to work well for ladies I think. Just keep an eye out for the warning signs and get help straight away if you need it. Stay rested too! Fingers crossed for ec soon xxxx

Bengal glad to hear that things went well at your follow up and that you have good plans in place. Sending you lots of luck for the next cycles xxx

Maggie good luck for the morning! Xxxx


----------



## Maggie2714

Bengal- glad your follow up appointment went well and you have a plan in place. I think it’s a good idea to save your frozen embryos, as you say they’re not going anywhere! 

Hannah- sorry to hear you have had a bit of a delay and that you are OHSS risk, make sure you are drinking lots of water, especially in this heat! Fingers crossed you get to trigger soon.

Thanks for your support, we tested this morning and it was positive!!! I know it’s still very early days but I am blown away- really wasn’t expecting it! I have to call my clinic tomorrow to arrange my bloods, but for now I’m allowing myself to be happy! What a rollercoaster this whole thing is!!!!!!


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Maggie!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Madame, OHSS is pretty scary so really hope that I can avoid it. Hope you're doing well 

Congratulations Maggie, amazing news!

Went and had my bloods done again today and got a phonecall from the consultant this afternoon. He's told me to carry on coasting, not to trigger tonight. Also have to go in again tomorrow and my partner is at work and my parents are away so having to take my little one with me. Looking at driving rather than getting on the tube during rush hour, a bit nervous about it though!


----------



## sm89

Bengal - Sounds like a good plan doing a few IUI's with your wife first - as you said your frozen embryo's are there ready so no rush for them. Hope you're both doing ok  

Hannah - Sorry to hear you're at risk of OHSS. Hopefully they can make adjustments to avoid it. Hope today goes ok. We parked over the bridge at Battersea Park which was ok and not too far from the clinic. FX for you.

Maggie - Congratulations   Lovely news, very happy for you both! Definitely is a rollercoaster!


----------



## Flipsy

Congratulations Maggie xx

Hannah - park over the bridge and then after you can take Fin for a stroll around Battersea Park. Lovely little cafe with amazing cakes on the lake. If it’s just bloods you’re having, it’ll be quick. 

SM89 - how you doing

Bengal - glad you have a plan xxx


----------



## sm89

Flipsy - I'm doing okay thanks. The heat is unbearable and struggling a bit with my back but other than that I'm good. Only 4 and a bit weeks to go until due date so hopefully not long   How are you doing? Hope you're okay


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks Sm89 and Flipsy. I parked in Battersea Park and strolled over the bridge. We had a bit of time left on the ticket when we were finished so had a little walk in the park.

After I had my bloods the phlebotomist came chasing after me, saying a message had been left on the system saying not to let me leave and that they've decided I need a scan too. The sonographer said the follicles still look ok. Just waiting for a phonecall now to decide whether I can trigger or not. My oestrogen went up to 33,000 yesterday, was 22,090 on Friday. She said they want it under 20,000 to go to EC, ideally under 15,000.


----------



## sm89

Ah the park is lovely isn't it. Hope you got your phone call to say you can trigger?! Fingers crossed.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yeah, it's nice  we went to the peace pagoda and to another nice little part with flowers. I only really stayed in one little part near the zoo, sure there's lots more to see.

Had to go for blood tests every day since Friday. Got the phonecall yesterday to say that I could trigger, so did it last night. Now just nervous about the procedure and OHSS, ahhh. Hopefully I'm looking back in a few days and saying that I dunno what I was so worried about!

Back to work on Monday too  sad about that because I obviously don't wanna leave Fin anyway but then I'm also worried now about feeling poorly because EC is so close to going to work.

Don't get me wrong, I sound so negative, but I'm obviously excited to get this done too. Just got lots of worries on my mind at the moment!


----------



## sm89

Aw Hannah glad you finally got the call to say you could trigger. You don't sound negative at all, you're bound to feel like that with so much going on at the moment. Take care of yourself. Keep us updated, FX for good egg numbers


----------



## MadameG

Good luck for tomorrow Hannah   xxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks girls  just really paranoid about OHSS too, especially as they told me that my bloods came back at 21,000 which I was confused about because I thought it had to be under 20,000 and ideally 15,000. I just know that it makes me still classified as high risk.

Hope you're both well. Will keep you updated, of course


----------



## andromedaE9

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread. 

We have been on the Lister egg share waiting list for almost a year (as recipients) and finally it's our turn! I have been told that you are normally guaranteed 4 eggs providing that the egg donor produces eight eggs or more but there have also been circumstances where the egg donor has chosen to keep all eggs should she produce less than 8.

Have any of you got experience of this kind of situation? 

x


----------



## Flipsy

I was a receiptant as well.

As far as I understand they need to get a minimum of 8 - 4 each. If less they can chose to keep all the eggs and pay for the cycle or donate all the eggs and get a free cycle which doesn’t include having to share.

Donors please correct me if I’m wrong, we cycled in 2013/2014

Good luck xx


----------



## MadameG

Andromeda we are mostly donors on here, wishing you luck for your cycle  I wasn’t at the Lister but I think that’s correct. I have seen it happen on ocassion but it is a very difficult choice in the circumstances xxx

Hannah I wouldn’t get hung up on the blood results. Not all clinics do them (mine included) and it’s not a guarantee that you will develop it. I’ve had it every fresh cycle, from mild to moderate/severe. It’s uncomfortable and can be scary, but on the whole manageable. Your clinic will keep a really close eye on you I’m sure, just keep an eye on yourself at home. You can ride it out whatever happens  the main positive for you is that you’re not transferring this cycle, so once the hcg from the trigger fades (presuming you didn’t do a buserelin trigger?), then the symptoms would ease anyway. When I was hospitalised with it a couple of years ago and my ovaries were ginormous, because I couldn’t transfer my ovaries had gone back to normal size 2 and a bit weeks later. With mild ohss and pregnancies, they were still chunky monkeys at 12 weeks. You’ve got this hun xxxxx

Flipsy hope you’re doing okay hunny   xxx

Sm89 you’re so close now!!! xxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Madame ❤ Yes, I did a HCG trigger so that might add to it a bit. 

Flipsy - that was the case on my last cycle but they’ve recently changed it and you no longer get a free cycle if you donate them all. They’ve said if there’s less than 8 you can donate all, take them all and pay a fee but never be allowed to egg share again or you can give them 4 and keep any extra that you might have. Says in rare cases that you and the recipient may come to agreement to have less than 4 each.

Good luck Andromeda 😊


----------



## Flipsy

Hannah - so you give all your eggs and you get nothing? Who’s going to do that??

Good luck today xxx


----------



## andromedaE9

Thanks Flipsy, Hannah and Madame and good luck to you too!

x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yep, that’s what we’ve been told. Well, we’ve discussed it and said we don’t know what we’d do in that position, we don’t have £5000ish to pay. I guess you’d just have to hope for more than 4 and take any extra.

Thank you xx


----------



## sm89

hannah - Good luck for today - hope all goes well.  

Andromeda - I know that with the lister if you don't produce enough eggs you have the option of keeping all but you then have to pay a fee. I know there was someone on this forum a while back faced with this situation but I think for the most part, they expect everyone they've accepted to egg share will produce 8 or more eggs. I'd assume that if the donor didn't you would stay at the top of the waiting list for the next person available but I know that doesn't make it any easier on the nerves. Hopefully your donor will produce enough. Good luck with your cycle.  

Madame - I know! It's crazy how quick it has gone. How is your pregnancy going?

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you! And Sm89 yes, I think I did read on one of their information sheets that they stayed at the top of the list if the donor kept all of the eggs.


----------



## andromedaE9

Sm89 - yes, if the donor decides to keep all her eggs then we would stay on top of the list which is good but we need an ethnic donor which means waiting time is about a year or more. Hopefully it won't get to that. Thank you xx 

Have a good weekend ladies. 
x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hey ladies, I'm off to bed, been a long day. Just to say, I got 19 eggs in the end 😅 now to wait for tomorrow's phonecall and to hope I can avoid OHSS! In a fair bit of pain now but sure that's normal, felt absolutely fine for a few hours and then the strong painkillers must've worn off!


----------



## Audiprincess

Hannahdaisy that's fantastic well done you! Hope ur not too sore today? Have u had the call yet? Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you, Audi. How are you doing?

Yes, got the call this morning. We kept 10 and out of those 9 were suitable for ICSI. They all fertilised but 3 didn't divide properly or something, not quite sure, so we have 6 at the moment. I thought we were freezing on day 1 but the embryologist asked me who told me that and said it's better to go to day 5/6 and freeze. Just told him to do whatever is better!


----------



## BEmama

That sounds great Hannahdaisy!


----------



## Flipsy

Well done Hannah.

They change their minds continually. With ours they froze at PN stage (Day 1).

Will you get a day 3 update??


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you, ladies 

I'm sure people told us we were freezing at day 1. We just want whatever is best for success rates really. Nice to know how many went to blast though I suppose and it also gives me a chance to maybe go again over the summer holidays if we don't get any.

Yep, the embryologist said they'd call on Monday, Weds and Thurs. Bit concerned about Mon and Thurs though because I go back to work on Monday  will just have to call them back I suppose.


----------



## MadameG

Hannah congrats hun! How are you feeling today? I expect they’re going to blast otherwise they’d probably need to thaw the lot, grow them on for a few days and I don’t think many clinics are comfortable with re-freezing embryos. Hopefully you’ll get a lovely voicemail whilst you’re at work  xxxx

Audi hope you’re doing okay   xxxx

Sm89 not too badly thanks, the baby enjoys giving my insides a good whallop now   26 weeks today! Xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you! Feeling a bit rubbish  feels like a mix between period pains and bad gas pains, also still feel quite drowsy.


----------



## MadameG

You had a GA didn’t you? I expect you’d feel lousy and tired after that on it’s own, never mind having ec!. Keep an eye on the pains and contact your clinic if you’re worried. Lactulose is good for getting things, ahem, moving again! Try and rest when you can, it’s pretty rough on the body Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yep, GA at my clinic. Thank you, will do. Eating salty things and drinking Gatorade and similar drinks. Haha, thanks, I ended up needing plenty of lactulose and fybogel after my c-section and all of its' complications. Surgery messes with that area doesn't it!


----------



## sm89

Hannah - Already spoken to you but brilliant egg numbers. Hope you're feeling okay now that you are back to work   Keep us updated, fingers crossed for good results at day 5/6 for you  

Madame - Glad you are doing well. Oh I know how you feel - I'm getting woken up constantly with movements now. Suppose we'd better get used to it   Take care of yourself.

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## hannahdaisy

Had the day 3 phonecall yesterday to say that all 6 were still going strong  Blastocyst updates tomorrow


----------



## MadameG

Great news Hannah! Are you feeling well? Hope the return to work was okay xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you! Return to work was ok, but very tiring! I've gone part-time straight away and I'm off tomorrow so I'm looking forward to a bit of a rest...as much of a rest as you can have with an almost 6 month old anyway!

Feeling better mostly but still getting some aches at times. Nothing compared to the past 3 days though. My pains were so bad yesterday morning that I didn't think I'd even make it into work. Looking very round and bloated and it's been tricky to find clothes that hide it. Parents at my school will think I'm pregnant again!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Just got our day 5 update.

2 are top quality, one is 4AA and one 4AB, being frozen today 
2 are small blastocysts so they're hoping they'll grow throughout today and be frozen later or tomorrow.
2 are the stage before blasts so hopefully they'll catch up and be ready tomorrow.

So, definitely two, hopefully more!


----------



## Flipsy

Congratulations Hannah.

Charley and Daisy were frozen on day 1 and they were 3 something. Henry was a 4 something.

You’ve got some great snow babies there xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh that's good  thank you, Flipsy! xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Found out that none of the others were good enough to freeze ☹ Don’t know whether that should concern me or not 🤷🏻‍♀️ I know I obviously shared, but in my mind I’ve gone from 19 to 2. Even my 10 down to 2 doesn’t feel that great to me. The embryologist said they expect 1 in 3 fertilised eggs to become blasts and 4 or 5 of mine did, just weren’t all good enough to freeze. She was just saying the quality of those 2 are amazing so not to worry but you just can’t help it I suppose!


----------



## MadameG

Hey Hannah, the threshold for freezing is really high as they need to be very strong to withstand the freeze and thaw process. Many fresh cycles have no frosties at all, so to have your two top quality blasts on ice is excellent. I know the numbers seem like a big drop off, but you’ve done really well 😊 Glad to hear that you are feeling physically better too xxxx


----------



## sm89

Hannah - Know that feeling  It was exactly the same for us. On the day of transfer we were told we had a top quality blast (graded 4AB), a smaller blast (we weren't given a grade) and one that was one day behind. We did expect 1 frozen but unfortunately were told the next day that none were suitable. I was gutted with it all riding on 1 so I know how you feel. Having 2 there ready is good, especially if they are top quality


----------



## Flipsy

Don’t be disheartened Hannah. Getting blasts to freeze is really hard because like everyone has said they will only freeze the very best.

This is why we did Day 1 freezing because they can always transfer at Day 3 if need be.

You have 2 super blasts in the freezer so stop stressing. 

Did they freeze them together or individually??


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you for the reassurance ladies!

Flipsy - not sure, they didn't say and I didn't think to ask!


----------



## KA33

Hi everyone 

I not been on here for along time, I just wanted to give anyone who remembers me an update. 

My daughter Sienna was born on the 7th July weighing 6lb 8oz. She was 2 and half weeks early. She is gorgeous, feel so blessed.

Good luck sm89, bet you can't wait for little mans arrival now!! 

Good luck to everyone currently going through treatment or about to start their ivf journey.

I wish you all luck and I will keep checking in, to find out any good news!

Xxx


----------



## Flipsy

Congratulations KA33 xxx


----------



## sm89

KA33 - Congratulations on the birth of your daughter   Lovely news - Hope you and Sienna are doing well.

Thanks, my due date is just over a week as the hospital are going with the 2nd Aug as due date. I hope he makes an early appearance though as we are SO ready for him now


----------



## hannahdaisy

Congratulations KA33 and welcome to the world Sienna ❤

Wow Sm89, not long to wait at all. I remember how crazy that time felt, really feeling like it was possible to go into labour at any time, being so excited but scared and nervous at the same time! Look forward to hearing your news!


----------



## Audiprincess

Massive congratulations KA33 xx


----------



## BEmama

I (finally) had my blood drawn for the chromosome tests for egg sharing   The doctor said it would take 3 weeks for the results to come back, the nurse said it usually takes more around 6 weeks. Can anyone tell me how long it took for them? Also, what percentage of people are accepted after these tests? I would like to be prepared for it either way, I just don't know what the general chances are? I'm quite nervous!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hey, how is everyone doing?

BEmama - I think our tests took about 5/6 weeks. I'd say if you get to week 5 and haven't heard anything then maybe email/call them. Not sure about the percentages but I'd imagine they'd be quite high. I was also a bit nervous though!


----------



## BEmama

Ha yes, I have absolutely no idea what it'll say! Our treatment options will probably depend on it a lot, so I can't help but worry about it. I guess there's nothing to do but wait! Thank you.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Good afternoon ladies!

You may or may not remember me but i'm back!

Little background on me:
Infertility due to hubby having azoospermia.  I’m “OK” apart from some endometrioses.
1st IVF was in Sep 2014 and resulted in my gorgeous little one.  Due to various reasons we did not try for a sibling until last year- Nov 2017.  Sadly despite a good fertilisation rate (5 from 6 collected) and all embies still going strong at day 3 by day 5 we only had 2 questionables left so they pushed to day 6 which gave us an average quality blast which was transferred.  Of course that resulted in a BFN.  It consumed me having the failure, partly because I knew we would could only do it one more time, and has taken a few months to pick myself up and jump back on the TX wagon !  
PS- all cycles were egg share

So this is it- our last chance for a sibling! We just can’t afford anything more than this!  

I am on exactly the same protocol as before and started my Suprecur D/R injections 9 days ago on 11/08/18 after having the lovely scratch done 09/08/18.  I had the scratch done on both previous cycles so seeing as the 1st worked I feel it’s something I have to do lol!
So today is CD1, I was SO relieved that she arrived on time!  Called the clinic and have my baseline booked for Wednesday morning  I hate the baseline- it’s gross but at the same time I love it as it means starting stimms!  All being well and based on my previous 9-10 days stimming I am estimating that collection will be either Sat 1st or Sun 2nd Sept.  

Trying so hard to eat well but coffee is my vice.  I’m down to just 1 caffeienated a day now but I know that I should quit that too!  Taking the usual pregnacare conception and omega 3 as well as b-vit complex, co-q10 and l’arginine.  Whether the last 2 have much influence I don’t know, my consultant believes its all anecdotal but I feel like i’m doing something!  Having a small glass of Pom juice daily and already doing my brazil nutsx6 too.  Oh and a bottle of Lucozade Sport lite a day.  Eating copious amounts of sweet potato and steamed salmon.  ANYTHING to make this cycle work!

Hope you are all well?  Anyone else looking at similar dates to mine?  Anyone else at the Lister?


----------



## MadameG

Welcome back Joy  wishing you very best of luck for your cycle. Just watch your sugars with the extra Pom juice and Lucozade. Exciting to get going again! xxxxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good to hear from you  wishing you the best of luck with this cycle. very exciting!

I'm with the Lister and recently did a freeze all, had EC in July. Will be going back for an FET, maybe next summer. Will see how we feel closer to the time because our little boy is only 7 months old at the moment. Not sure how soon we want to go for it again.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks Madame, Oh I didn't think of that... is sugar really bad in TX?  I ask as i'm eating lots of fruit too :/  Congrats btw, you must be thrilled!

Hi Hannahdaisy- wow you guys have been busy!  I remember when I was pregnant with mini-me I was planning on cycling again (fresh) whilst on leave when he was apx 10 months   Of course that did not happen as NOTHING can be planned when you have a small to consider haha!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yes, it was pretty hectic! I was determined to try my best with doing it during my maternity leave. It caused a bit of bother during the cycle last year as we're both teachers and we were both taking time off and they were having to find cover for our classes, which then can kind of disrupt the children. As we were doing a freeze-all with my eggs she didn't need to come to many appointments at all this time, just the consultation kind of part, and then was given a day off to look after me for EC. 

Was definitely a bit harder having the little one too, my parents were really good and looked after him when I went for my scans. They went away on holiday towards the end though so I ended up taking him a few times and decided to drive in rather than get on the tube with him.

Really hoping that one of those little frosties is a sibling <3


----------



## jade.richardson01

Hi everyone!
I'm planning on going with the Lister, can anyone tell me the length of time before the first consultation and transfer? 
Thanks!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Jade 

For our first cycle we had our consultation at the end of December and transfer at the start of April. This time we had our consultation in April and EC in July, no transfer this time though because we did a freeze all. So yeah, about 3 months each time. The first cycle was a bit longer as myself and my partner were both cycling and I had to do a mock cycle to ensure that my body would be ready for her embryos by the time we got to transfer.


----------



## KDJay

Jade first time it was Aug until December for transfer axxxx


----------



## sm89

Hi joy - welcome back and good luck with this cycle. Really hope it works out for you  

Jade - our first consultation was the end of July and transfer was mid November. I think it depends on how long your bloods take etc and whether you need to have a monitored cycle. Good luck xx

Hope everyone else is ok.

Quick update from me as i thought I’d updated on this page but just realised I hadn’t - our baby boy was born 12/08 weighing 8 pounds and half an ounce. He is a little dream and we’re both so happy (& tired!!!!h but so worth it. 

Will keep updated with you all on here xx


----------



## Audiprincess

SM89 massive congratulations lovely xx


----------



## Flipsy

Congratulations sm89 xxx


----------



## magicpillow

Hi everyone.  I thought I would pop in and say hi as I am hoping to be an egg share recipient.  After 4 cycles with my own eggs resulting in 2 BFNs and 2 MCs, the time was right to move onto donor.  It's been such as hard decision though as we are already using donor sperm due to my husband having azoospermia so it will be double donation. We are with the Lister and I went on the waiting list today.  We had our initial consultation 2 months ago and then had some time to think about it all.  They told us the wait to be matched would be about 9 months so I'm not anticipating anything happening for a while.  Gives me time to lose some weight!


----------



## andromedaE9

Hi magicpillow

Welcome. I am with Lister as well as an egg share recipient. We went on the waiting list in July last year and were matched with an egg sharer in June this summer. Potential egg collection beginning of Sept. Best of luck with your future cycle and hope you won't need to wait too long. 

Andro


----------



## BEmama

4 weeks of waiting for us today, and we still don't know whether we're approved for egg sharing. Fingers crossed!!! And best of luck to everyone here <3


----------



## BEmama

We were sent the lab report from the test results, as far as I can tell it all looks good! The doctor still needs to sign off on it though. 

In the mean time our clinic has been very difficult (wanting to charge us for tests we didn't need, having charged us for a consultation we never had, not replying to emails, suddenly saying it will cost a huge amount of money more than we were ever told it would be...) so we're not sure we will stay with them


----------



## hannahdaisy

BEmama - good news about the test results! Which clinic did you go with in the end? Shame to hear that you're not having such a good experience.


----------



## BEmama

We chose Bourn Hall because we really wanted a donor from Cryos. But yes, not sure whether we'll stay with them because it has been such a mess!


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's a real pain. We ended up changing clinics because we didn't feel comfortable and it was such a good decision.


----------



## BEmama

We might do the same. We're still waiting on them to properly address our concerns, but if they don't or if it's more half-truths then we'll change. At least we got this far though! For that I'm glad.


----------



## MadameG

Bemama sorry that things aren’t going smoothly. Have you got a copy of the eggshare agreement with the costs outlined? What tests did they charge you for that were unnecessary? xxxxx


----------



## BEmama

@MadameG, I don't want to say too much here right now, because we're still hoping they address the mistakes and we can come to an agreement and continue with them. If not we are thinking of filing a complaint. Aaaah, I never knew this would be so complicated! I'm really glad to have found this forum though, it's been so helpful reading about everyone else's experiences!


----------



## MadameG

Hope you get it sorted hun. From their website I don’t think it’s transparent what the screening costs are, but i’d estimate it to come in at about 1k or so from the price list plus extra if you are doing intra partner? You need to feel comfortable with a clinic so I hope they come through for you xxxxx


----------



## BEmama

Thank you! Yes, it's so important to feel like we can trust them. We'll figure it out! xxx


----------



## Karmas

Thought Id pop along and see if there is anyone waiting to start their journey again. We still have 3 blasts left but feel that we should do another share cycle as it may be our last chance to do so. we are changing clinics to CARE if anyone has any experiences to share that would be great


----------



## Jeb1982

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me jumping in on your chat. I am new to this so not sure where to go or what to post 😊

Just wondered if their is anyone who can give me experiences or advise on either clinics (IVI Tamworth or Care Fertility Birmingham) I will be using DE for the 1st time and there is so much to take in. Both clinics offer a minimum of 4 eggs which is shared(different in prices) but also Care offer an exclusive DE which is were you dont have to share you eggs with another recipient.

I have already had 3 cycles with IVI prior to this using OE and they have provided a good service but not sure to stay or get another opinion  so any advise in DE and the above clinics would be very appreciated. 

Thanks 😉


----------



## Bengal21

Hey All, 
This thread doesn't seem very active but thought I'd give it a try. I egg shared last year at the Lister which sadly didn't work and now I'm back in the process of screening to share again, I wondered if anyone else is sharing soon or in the screening process? 
I had some blood tests about 2 weeks ago and am waiting for a doctor to sign everything off for me and then a donor coordinator will be in touch with me to discuss dates, the waiting feels like ages....
Anyway, would be good to hear from anyone else who is in a similar position. 
thanks


----------



## Lilone3

Hi there,

So I finally joined! I have been lurking on this board for years but never joined. I saw your message and thought I would chip in! 

My partner and I had treatment at The Lister and had our darling boy who was second frozen transfer and he is now almost 2. Our fresh attempt was successful but we lost the pregnancy at 6 weeks. We loved the Lister and we were matched in around 6 weeks with our recipient who achieved pregnancy first time and had a baby too! 

We are now right in the middle of going for baby number 2. My partner gave birth last time so it is my turn this time. We are currently waiting for our 5 day transfer. I am really hoping all goes well! It started so well as I got almost 20 eggs... but I think it looks like we will have 2 to freeze and a fresh transferred. I am just hoping that this happens for us!


----------



## Bengal21

Hi Lilone3, have you had your transfer yet?  If so, how did it go? Sounds like you had a good cycle, fingers crossed for you! 

My wife is actually due any day now from an IUI at the Lister last summer so I may do a freeze all cycle this time, just depends on timings.  I heard from the Lister last Thursday (18th April) and I'm cleared to share again and they are now matching me so will see how long it takes.  I think last time it took around 4 weeks so probably looking like the same. I'm not that fussed as we'll be busy with a newborn any day now   but I would like an end date to get off the pill, it really doesn't agree with me!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Lilone3, good luck with the transfer and beyond!

Bengal - how exciting that baby will be here any day! I did an egg share cycle while I was on maternity leave and did a freeze all. Was in contact with them last week to talk about an FET, eek! Seems crazy to think about, but very exciting. Our little boy is 15 months old now.


----------



## Lilone3

Hi! The transfer went really well but I swear I just spend all my time symptom spotting! I am 5dp5dt today and I feel nothing today :-( I can’t help but feel negative as a result! I so badly want it to have worked! It’s hard!


----------



## Lilone3

Bengal... super exciting about baby! I hope all goes well and I am sure your little one will be the most incredible addition to your family! Hannah, do you know when you will do FET?


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's good news that the transfer went well  I know it's tough not to symptom spot but the medication will give different symptoms and pregnancy and period symptoms are similar too! Just have to wait and see, very tricky though, I know!

We're both teachers so were planning to do the FET during August but then my partner realised the potential due date would clash with the Year 6 SATs! Not the be all and end all, but she'd rather avoid it as that's such a large part of her job. Probably going to do it earlier now, but unfortunately that means telling work coz we'd need time off for scans etc, was wanting to keep it private this time. Maybe June, let's see!


----------



## Bengal21

Lilone3 - the tww is so hard, I hope you're coping ok and have had some good distractions. Fingers crossed for you! 

Hannahdaisy - exciting that you'll be starting your FET soon. Have you got you protocol sorted for your FET? I had natural FET's at the Lister and they were really easy to manage with work because I only had 2 scans which were a week apart and then transferred 7 days after I triggered. Hopefully it'll be straight forward for you too so not too much disruption with work.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Any sign of baby, Bengal?

Yes, had a consultation last week, sounds similar to you. She said that I'd need a scan during my period (and to call up on day 1), then another 1 or 2 scans, trigger, then transfer. Progesterone too. Just sounds so easy and different to last time! Can't believe that you just call up on day 1.

Thanks, yeah, really hoping to be able to avoid things clashing with work too much. I've gone part-time since having our little boy so I have 1.5 days off in the week, hoping the scans might be able to work around those days, dunno how strict they need to be timing wise.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hello mind if I jump in and ask you ladies a question? Can I ask if any of your clinics offer if you're not matched within a certain time they go ahead with treatment and freeze half the eggs that would of gone to a recipient?

I was on this board a few years ago and egg shared and now have my beautiful boy and 5 frosties. I wasn't matched and half the eggs were frozen to they're egg bank. My clinic no longer offers this and have to wait to be matched which I'm so impatient. I want to egg share to save cost but I want to donate half eggs to mg sister and the other half to unknown recipient.

Thanks ladies and hope that made sense.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Cortney. 

We had treatment at the Lister and my partner ended up having half of her eggs frozen. This was a different situation though, as we had been matched but the recipient wasn't having her bleed and treatment kept getting delayed. We had dates that we needed to have completed it by due to work commitments so they let us go ahead with our cycle and freeze the other half. 

At lots of busy clinics the wait times usually aren't too long. They thought matching me would be difficult because of an interesting mixed background but I think it only took about a week or two. I know the bloods take a while to come back though.


----------

